#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  most Popular petroleum software

## Derek1

*dear all i found list for most petroleum software that use in petroleum industry  i hope if we can share tutorials and source for this software  * 

*No.
Software
Version
Platform
Short Description*

1.
Applied. Flow.
Technology. Arrow
3.0.2005.02
(2005)
Windows
AFT Arrow 3.0 provides comprehensive, compressible pipe flow analysis and System modeling capabilities combined with ease-of-use. Addressing open and Closed loop systems, AFT Arrow includes a built-in library of fluids and fittings, variable model configurations, fan/compressor and control valve Modeling and much more. With the optional Chempak add-in, a thermo-physical Database of approximately 600 gases is available to further expand the envelope of your analysis and design. AFT Arrow goes beyond the boundaries of fluid flow analysis, with thermal analysis capabilities including piping Heat transfer, heat exchanger modeling and varying fluid properties. AFT Arrow employs a robust solver using proven matrix methods to solve the governing equations of pipe flow to conduct a true and rigorous compressible Flow solution. AFT Arrow is unique in its ability to solve for adiabatic, Isothermal and generalized heat transfer conditions and with sonic choking.
The full power of this technical sophistication is readily accessible Through an advanced visual interface. From the powerful drag-and-drop model building features to the fully customizable output, AFT Arrow becomes an
Extension of the engineer's mind, freeing him or her to focus on their System, not the mechanics of software manipulation.
More than flow analysis, AFT Arrow let's you build your piping system in Software. Vary pipe sizes, compressor/fan curves, valve settings, fluid properties, operating lineup...virtually anything you can do with the real system can be done within AFT Arrow, accurately simulating the individual System components and their interaction. Whether you're designing new systems, modifying existing ones or analyzing system operations, The ability to analyze alternates and the insight provided by an AFT Arrow model significantly improves the quality of systems engineering you can achieve, Leading to less costly, more efficient and more reliable piping systems.

2.
Msc Adams
1999 , 2005(12)
Windows
When designing a mechanical system such as an automotive suspension or an aircraft landing gear, you need to understand how various components (pneumatics, hydraulics, electronics, and so on) interact as well as what forces (noise, vibration, and harshness) those components generate during operation. Adams is a motion simulation solution for analyzing the complex behavior of mechanical assemblies. Adams allows you test virtual prototypes and optimize designs for performance, safety, and comfort, without having to build and test numerous physical prototypes.

3.
ArcGIS
(9) 2004
9.1(2005)


9.2(2006)
Windows
ArcGIS is the name of a group of geographic information system software product lines produced by ESRI. At the desktop GIS level, ArcGIS can include: ArcReader, which allows one to view and query maps created with the other Arc products; ArcView, which allows one to view spatial data, create maps, and perform basic spatial analysis; ArcEditor which includes all the functionality of ArcView, includes more advanced tools for manipulation of shape files and geodatabases; or ArcInfo the most advanced version of ArcGIS, which includes added capabilities for data manipulation, editing, and analysis. There are also server-based ArcGIS products, as well as ArcGIS products for PDAs. Extensions can be purchased separately to increase the functionality of ArcGIS.

4.
Aspen tech Engineering Suit
11.1
&
12.1
Windows
The Aspen Engineering Suite (AES) is an integrated engineering environment that provides business value through the creation, management, and deployment of process knowledgeSee More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## Derek1

4.
Aspen tech Engineering Suit
11.1
&
12.1
Windows
The Aspen Engineering Suite (AES) is an integrated engineering environment that provides business value through the creation, management, and deployment of process knowledge
&
13.1
&
2006( 2007)
&
2006.5
(2008 latest version )
throughout the engineering enterprise. The AES 12.1 release provides the latest versions of the Aseptic design, simulation and optimization technologies. It is the most useful software for Downstream process.
5.
Aspen Pims
11.55 &12.0
2006 (2007)
2006.5 (2008)
Windows
Aspen PIMS (Process Industry Modeling System) is a flexible and easy to use productivity tool for economic planning in the process industries. The industry standard for petroleum industry planning, Aspen PIMS is used by more than 75% of the refineries, and more than 60% of all petrochemical plants, in the world
The challenge: Developing the most profitable operating plan, meeting environmental and regulatory demands, and making decisions about capital expenditures for both compliance and profit improvements, while taking into account the following:
1.Alternative feedstocks and prices
2.Alternative products and prices
3.Product blending specifications
4.Process plant configurations
5.Capital improvements
6.Purchases, sales, and trades
7.Inventories, imports, and exports
6.
Aspen Bjac
12 & 12.1
Windows
The Aspen B-JAC software includes a number of programs for the thermal design, mechanical design, cost estimation, and drawings For heat exchangers and pressure vessels.
7.
ASPEN TECH HTFS
2006, 2006.5
Windows
8.
Rebis Auto pipe
6.2
Windows
Auto PIPE is a native Windows program for calculation of piping code Stresses, loads, and deflections under static and dynamic loading conditions. Auto PIPE is designed to analyze systems of any complexity; with special features for buried pipeline analysis, wave loading, fluid Transients, FRP/GRP pipe, and pipe / structure interaction.
Auto PIPE combines object oriented graphics technology with advanced analytical capabilities not found in other programs to provide a truly
Unique tool for piping analysis and design.
9.
Bentley Auto pipe
2004
&
09.00.00.08 (29.07.2007)
Windows
Bentley AutoPIPE is a comprehensive and integrated piping analysis and design solution including a state-of-the-art "CAD-like" graphical interface with unique object technology, fast analysis, realistic animation and visualization tools, and international design codes.
Bentley Auto PIPE enables users to create, modify, and review piping and structural models and their results quickly and easily while offering advanced linear and non-linear analysis capabilities under static and dynamic conditions like temperature, wind, wave, buoyancy, seismic, and transient loadings.
Auto PIPE was developed as a scalable solution to meet the needs of companies working in industries like nuclear and fossil power, process and chemical plants, offshore FPSO platform and riser design, fire protection systems, oil refineries, cross-country gas and oil pipelines, FRP piping, and building services piping. Auto PIPE now incorporates ASME,British,European, German, Japanese, Chinese, API, NEMA, ANSI, ASCE, AISC, UBC, and WRC guidelines and design limits to provide a comprehensive analysis of the entire piping system.
Auto PIPE offers unparallel integration to all major
intelligent 3D CAD systems like Auto PLANT , Plant Space , Intergraphs PDS and Avevas PDMS. Automated intelligent stress isometrics can be easily generated and customized. Anyone on the project team can now make early design decisions, view full model and graphical data, and perform
Automatic clash detection of both AutoPIPE and CAD models side by side with ProjectWise Navigator XM.
Featuring the only piping and structural analysis
integration solution with STAAD.Pro on the market today, AutoPIPE saves weeks of design time and provides safer, more realistic engineered designs.
AutoPIPE maintains the highest software quality with its internationally recognized nuclear quality Assurance program to such standards as ASME NQA-1, ISO 9001 & 10CFR50 app B. Plus, it has a proven track record of 17 years of independent nuclear audits
10.
Bentley Auto PLANT Design
2004
Windows
Design, documentation and analysis of structural systems, including steel, concrete and timber An intuitive user interface, powerful tools and a host of
standard components support structural engineers and
Designers in the design and documentation of a wide range of structural systems. The flexibility of Bentley Structural allows you to use many international and regional industry standards or easily customize and
expand these standards to meet the needs of your
Practice.
Bentley Structural building information modeling (BIM) methodology supports 2D/3D or analytical workflows. Fully integrated physical modeling and analytical modeling allows you to work in either view at any time, while all changes are automatically synchronized between the two.
In addition, drawings are automatically generated using industry-standard representations of the structural
Systems-all of which are fully customizable to meet your needs.
11.
Rebis 3D plant Design & Drafting System
2.01
Windows
The Plant Design Workgroup is a suite of powerful, customizable design and plant data management tools. These critically acclaimed applications represent the finest in advanced plant design software... at an affordable price! Critics and users agree on the productivity of these packages, making Auto PLANT the world's most popular plant design software solution for CAD professionals
12.
Boast-NFR
2006
Windows
BOAST-NFR is a reservoir simulation tool based on BOAST (Black Oil Applied Simulation Tool) and it is a modified version of BOAST-VHS program code.' Therefore, BOAST -NFR also allows specification of any combination of horizontal, slanted, and vertical wells in the reservoir.
BOAST-NFR program was designed to be used in Windows environment. Input and output data are written in MS EXCEL spreadsheets while the main computer code executes subroutines in Visual Basic (VB). This manual gives a detailed explanation about the input data required for running BOAST -NFR, a black-oil reservoir simulator for naturally fractured formations using a dual-porosity, dual-permeability model.
13.
BIO_WIN
1.1.0.20
Windows
BioWin is a Microsoft Windows-based simulator used world-wide in the analysis and design of wastewater treatment plants.
14.
Halliburton Tool Simulator
(Snubbing Simulator)
1996
Windows
Animation tools for showing all operation in oil industry with simulation of real case for learning
15.
C7Plus
Characterization
2003
Windows
The C7PlusCharacterization object enables you to characterize the
C7+ fraction. You can either use correlations or splitting and/or lumping schemes to characterize it. The object does not make any check for the input data values. Splitting schemes include:

Katz

Ahmed

Whitson and lohrenz
Lumping schemes, on the other hand, include:

Whitson and Behrens -Sandler

----------


## Derek1

16.
SandCADE_kit
Cemcade
5.1
4.2
Windows
SANDCADE SOFTWARE. DESIGN, EXECUTE, AND EVALUATE
Sand control takes precision, which is why every OptiPac treatment begins above ground-with SandCADE* software. This software suite allows Schlumberger to combine all OptiPac elements and design the ideal gravel pack strategy before a job begins. An array of simulations is run, and a variety of critical parameters is manipulated, such as carrier fluid, gravel size, concentration, pump rate, fluid leakoff, surface returns, and hardware configuration. Analysis of the various simulations leads to the creation of the optimal treatment design.
SandCADE software doesn't stop there. On the job site, Schlumberger uses the design to execute the plan. We run tests on site and use the data to fine-tune the design for optimal treatment performance. SandCADE software collects data throughoutthe job and uses it to conduct post project evaluations. The results of these evaluations will demonstrate the success of the project, build knowledge and experience, and continuously improve your wells.
17.
FracCADE
5.1
5.4
6.0
Windows
Fracturing design and evaluation software. FracCADE software also predicts fracture geometry, using formation parameters such as shear modulus, Young's modulus, Poisson's ratio, permeability, overburden stress and pressure.
Visualization software provides
a "picture" of fracture geometry, orientation and barriers. In-situ tests, including mini fracture treatments using the Data FRAC fracture data determination service, provide correlations to complement and verify empirically derived values.
FracCADE LG Zones module:
A unique zone-by-zone layering routine identifies and evaluates individual zones in a layered formation. This analysis tool is a critical link between formation evaluation data and the FracCADE program
18.
ProCADE
6.0
Windows
ProCADE is an engineering software tool used for production analysis, forecasting, and economic analysis.
A well's production history may be analyzed using material balance techniques and empirical decline curves. These types of analyses are used to estimate volumetrics and original hydrocarbons in place. Advanced decline curve analyses using either the Fetkovich or Blasingame graphical type curve matching is also available. These analyzes are used to estimate reservoir properties such as permeability and fracture conductivity in addition to volumetrics and hydrocarbons in place.
Multiple forecasting routines are available with varying degrees of sophistication, from simple decline curve extrapolations to numerical simulations with multiple producing zones and varying inner boundary conditions.
The Economics module can be used to evaluate stimulation and recompletion projects. In addition, production graphs specific to identifying the source of water or gas influx problems are provided in the Water Control Diagnostics module.
19.
OPAL
3.0.2598.7
Windows
Optimized Pressure Analysis (OPAL) is a stand-alone pressure-analysis application for obtaining reservoir closure pressure, fracture fluid efficiency, and fracture height growth or confinement data, based on real-time or treatment history data.
The information obtained from OPAL enables you to determine the parameters used to optimize fracture design and maximize production. OPAL provides the following information:
 Fracture closure pressure estimate
 Fracture efficiency
 Fracture geometry
 Comparison of pressure drop caused by near-well bore pressure with perforation friction.
20.
StimCADE
4.01
Windows
FracCADE and StimCADE* software allows evaluation of different strategies to better understand how they will impact fracture geometry. Issues such as connectivity to the perforations, height growth, fracture length, bridging and conductivity are considered in this evaluation.
21.
Gcap
8.0 & 8.3 (2008)
Windows
Every engineers daily routine requires him to give quick checks and quick ideas for very complicated calculations. John M. Campbell and Companys solution: GCAP. This software companion to volumes 1 and 2 of our Gas Conditioning and Processing series is based on the equations and correlations referenced in our textbooks.
This software is designed to aid the facilities engineer, process engineer, and manager with a quick review of detailed calculations to check for accuracy. It is not designed to replace process simulators or equipment manufacturers verification.
22.
ChemCad
5.2&5.5&6.0
Windows
Increase Productivity by Performing Everyday Chemical Engineering Calculations
Maximize Profitability by Designing More Efficient New Processes and Equipment
Reduce Costs and Capital Expenditures by Optimizing/De-Bottlenecking Existing Processes and Equipment
Comply with Regulatory Agencies by Assessing the Environmental Impact of New or Existing Processes Leverage Corporate Information by Maintaining a Central Database of Proprietary and Laboratory Data
23.
CMG
(Computer Modeling Group)
2004
2005
2006
2007
2008.1
Windows
Petroleum Reservoir Simulation Software
Specialized software for oil and gas, and environmental applications
24.
Codeware Compress
Build 6245
Build 6258
Windows
COMPRESS has the sophistication needed to take on the most demanding ASME VIII project. This makes COMPRESS the tool of choice for fabrication shops, engineering and construction companies and vessel owner / operators.
The standard functionality of COMPRESS includes everything you require to perform ASME VIII-1 (Section VIII, Division 1) pressure vessel calculations. This includes both the U.S. Customary and Metric Editions of Section II, Part D (materials) and a selection of Building Codes and related Engineering Standards, such as WRC-107. To further assist COMPRESS users,
finite element analysis of nozzles capabilities are now included with new COMPRESS license purchases.
COMPRESS is Microsoft Windows based and offers multi-user network support, allowing it to be deployed throughout your organization as needed. In order to tailor COMPRESS to your needs, we offer the following options:

ASME VIII-2 (Section VIII, Division 2)

Heat exchanger functionality (includes the TEMA Standard, the ASME UHX rules and a Tube Field Layout capability)

Conversion of COMPRESS files into AutoCAD (.dwf) fabrication or as-built drawings (learn more about the Drafter option)

Creation of Excel compatible vessel cost estimates (learn more about the Coster option).
For businesses which deal exclusively with heat exchangers, we offer COMPRESS Exchanger, a subset of the full COMPRESS System
25.
Coade Cadworx Ip
2005
Windows
Cadworx IP is the first product on the market that lets you automatically publish your P&ID and their associated data in a format that can be viewed and accessed via any browser. Distributive design and information sharing has finally come of age in the plant design world
26.
Coade Cadworx pipe
2005
Windows
Cadworx/PIPE is AutoCAD-based software for piping and plant design. Its features include a link between Cadworx/PIPE and P&ID for sharing data, a full personal ISOGEN option, user shapes and a tubing capability.
The link between Cadworx/PIPE and the P&ID (process and instrumentation diagram) module allows users to select any line number from a Cadworx/P&ID project and automatically set the size and specification for use within the module. To facilitate the link, the software's line numbering system uses the same configuration and operates the same as the one in P&ID.
The new full personal ISOGEN option offers automatic isometric capabilities conforming to accepted industry standards. The user shapes now include non-symmetrical 2D and 3D components.
27.
Coade Cadworx Equipment
2005
2006
2008
Windows
Cadworx Equipment is a parametric equipment modeler with all the features needed to easily model 3D equipment for plant design. The package lets you accurately build units such as vessels, exchangers, tanks, pumps, etc. quickly and effortlessly. Also, vessels and exchangers can be bi-directionally linked to COADEs PVElite package for engineering analysis.
28.
Coade Cadworx Plant Professional
2005
2006
2008
Windows
The Cadworx Plant suites supply the most complete range of tools for hassle-free plant
Design. Piping, equipment, steel, HVAC and cable trays and database links are all included. CADWorx Plant Professional also features CADWorx Equipment, ISOGEN, NavisWorks Roamer and live database links
29.
Coade Cadworx Steel
2005
2006
2008
Windows
Cadworx Steel is a full-featured steel modeling package that allows users to quickly insert steel members into their design or build complex steel structures with full coping and database capabilities. The CADWorx Steel module is included with CADWorx Plant. The CADWorx Steel Professional module is included with CADWorx Plant Professional.
30.
Coade Cadworx P&ID
2005
2006
2008
Windows
CADWorx P&ID gives users the flexibility to create process diagrams with varying levels of information and with the minimum of effort. CADWorx P&ID Professional also features CADWorx Loops, CADWorx IP (Internet Publisher) and live database links.

----------


## Derek1

31.
COADECADWORX
ISOGEN
2005
Windows
ISOGEN is the full featured isometric package from Alias. ISOGEN provides all settings, functions and configurations to produce automatic isometrics in the world's most popular isometric format. * Included as part of CADWorx Plant Professional
32.
COADECADWORX
DBEdit
2005
Windows
33.
COADECADWORX
VoloView
2005
Windows
34.
COADECADWORX
Datasheet
2008
Windows
CADWorx Datasheets consists of instrument and equipment
datasheet modules that can be used standalone or to
leverage intelligent data by linking to CADWorx P&ID
Professional project databases.
35.
Coade PvElite
2005
2006
2008
Windows
PVElite is a package of nineteen applications for the design and analysis of pressure vessels and heat exchangers, and fitness for service assessments. The purpose of the program is to provide the mechanical engineer with easy to use, technically sound, well documented reports with detailed calculations and supporting comments, which will speed and simplify the task of vessel design, re-rating or fitness for service.
36.
Coade Caesar II
4.4
5.07.0122
5.1 2008
Windows
CAESAR II is a complete pipe stress analysis software program that allows quick and accurate analysis of piping systems subjected to weight, pressure, thermal, seismic and other static and dynamic loads. It can analyze piping systems of any size or complexity.
37.
Coade Tank
2.4 & 2.5
Windows
Designs and evaluates welded still oil storage tanks in accordance with API standards 650 and 653
38.
ComfarIII Expert
2.2a
2.2b
3.0(Farsi)
Windows
COMFAR III Expert is a valuable aid in analysis of investment projects. The main module of the program accepts financial and economic data, produces financial and economic statements and graphical displays and calculates measures of performance. Supplementary modules assist in the analytical process. Cost benefit and value-added methods of economic analysis developed by UNIDO are included in the program, with allowance made for the methods used by major international development institutions.
39.
Control Station
3
Windows
Control Station is software for:
A) loop analysis and controller tuning
B) Hands-on process control training.
C) Control system simulation.
D) performance and capability studies
40.
Cougar
2006.2
2007.1
2008.1
Windows
COUGAR reservoir uncertainty analysis software is unique in the industry. This is the only application that is fully integrated with reservoir simulation software to quantify uncertainty and rapidly determine the range of an asset value with greater precision. Perform sensitivity analyses and the optimization of production scenarios with a risk-analysis approach. Investigate controllable development-scheme parameters, such as well locations and economic uncertainties, such as oil revenue, opex,
and capex. COUGAR is integrated with ECLIPSE reservoir simulation software and other simulators, such as the Athos product. Benefits :

Rapidly determine, with greater certainty, the range of an asset value
 A
ccount for uncertainties in reservoir development economics
 R
ank the influence of uncertain parameters on a simulation model
 O
ptimize production schemes for probabilities in a risk-prone environment
41.
FIRSTVUE
1.00a
(2003)
Windows
FIRSTVUE provides complete control valve, actuator, and monitor sizing, and enables complete process Equipment selection and specification sheet generation.
42.
Crystal Ball Professional
7.2.1
7.2.2
7.3
Windows
Crystal Ball 7 Professional Edition is the easiest way to perform risk analysis in your own spreadsheets. With one integrated toolset, you can use your own historical data to build accurate models, automate "what if" analysis to understand the effect of underlying uncertainty and search for the best solution or project mix.
This software suite includes:
Crystal Ball Standard Edition - Monte Carlo simulation for spreadsheets. Quickly assign ranges of values to model inputs, automatically calculate ranges of forecasted outputs and their probabilities. Record the results for in-depth analysis or summarized reporting with Crystal Ball's many reports, charts and
Tools.
Opt Quest - automatically search for your optimal solution, accounting for uncertainty and constraints.
CB Predictor - analyzes your historical data to build the model, with time-series forecasting and multiple linear regression.
CB Tools - automate model building tasks, simulate variability, define correlations and perform additional functions.
Crystal Ball & CB Predictor Developer Kits - VBA customization tools.
43.
CycloLog
3.1
Windows
CycloLog provides the petroleum geologist with a comprehensive suite of tools for displaying, analyzing, interpreting and plotting wire line log data. CycloLogs particular specialty is in the stratigraphic interpretation of log data, and therefore incorporates important new functionality for constructing and plotting well correlation panels.
44.
2Dmove
4.1
5.0
Windows Linux Solaris
2DMove is the industrys leading software package for accurate section construction, structural restoration, structural analysis and forward modeling.
45.
3Dfield pro
1.9.7
Windows
Interpolates X, Y, Z data points onto a grid, orthogonal or within an arbitrary border.
Displays data points on a plane.
Graphically displays 2D/3D data arrays.
Builds color and black/white isoline (contour) maps.
Allows map editing to personal taste.
3D View.
Creates maps of any size compatible with Microsoft Office 97.
Digitize image.
Import and export polylines.
Output maps as EMF, WMF, BMP, GIF, JPG file formats.
46.
4D VISTA
1.1a
(Apr 6 2005)
Windows
4DVista is the ultimate generic viewer for all geological models. 4DVista comprises leading edge technology for multiple Viewing windows, attribute manipulation, stereo viewing, 64bit compatibility with superior speed and rendering. Innovative z-technology allows any attribute to be linked to the z-axis while the multiple Viewing windows allow easy communication of complex 3D objects and related sections, maps and components. Optimize the analysis of complex industry problems using the appropriate 2D and 3D tools.
The new 4DLink module enables 4DVista to import a larger number of file formats, which include:
3di
Charisma
CPS-3
IESX
Landmark
MAFIC
OBJ
Petrel
Ply
Z-MAP
4DLink complements the extensive range of import formats provided free with the Essential 4DVista package.
47.
3DSL
3.0 (2007)
Windows
a 3D 3-phase flow simulator used to model injection/production scenarios in petroleum reservoirs.
3-phase flow (oil/water/gas)
Fully three-dimensional with gravity
Corner point, structural, or strict Cartesian grids with active/inactive blocks
PVT options - live oil, immiscible, first-contact miscible, tracer
Dual-porosity option
Multiple relperm regions w/ relperm scaling
3-phase relperm models
Well control - surface or reservoir individual phase and total rate constraints
Vertical, horizontal, and deviated wells
Well recompletions
Well allocation factors - how much support each injector is giving to each producer
Well drainage volumes -reservoir fluid volumes contacted by each well
Standard grid and well outputs and output of streamline paths (all viewable during runtime)
Simple, keyword-driven input deck
Parallel output formats (3DSL, Gocad, Eclipse)
32/64 bit support on Windows and Linux
48.
Data mine Studio
2.1
3.0
Windows
DatamineTM is the world's leading integrated software for the natural resource industries, with over 1000 systems in daily use in 45 countries throughout the world. Typical uses are in data capture and analysis, exploration, geology, geochemistry, rock mechanics, surveying, ore body modeling, underground and open pit mine design and production planning, and in related areas such as environmental studies.
49.
Digitize it
1.5
Windows Unix
Digitalizing the Geological Map to Dx, Dy, Dz for reservoir modeling
50.
Dips
5.103 (2003)
Windows
Dips is a program designed for the interactive analysis of orientation based geological data. The program is a tool kit capable of many different applications and is designed both for the novice or occasional user, and for the accomplished user of stereographic projection who wishes to utilize more advanced tools in the analysis of geological data.
DIPS allow the user to analyses and visualize structural data following the same techniques used in manual stereo nets. In addition, many computational features are available, such as statistical contouring of orientation clustering, mean orientation calculation and qualitative and quantitative feature attribute
analysis.
DIPS has been designed for the analysis of features related to the engineering analysis of rock structures, however, the free format of the DIPS data file permits the analysis of any orientation based data.

----------


## Derek1

51.
DISTIL
4.1
(student Version 2003)
Windows
DISTIL is a new breed of software that is specifically tailored to assist you in the understanding and effective design of distillation systems via a set of interactive and visual tools. At the foundation of DISTILs graphical (or geometric) methods is the work pioneered by Dr. Michael
Doherty and Dr. Michael Malone of the University of Massachusetts at Amherst (UMass).
DISTIL combines data regression, thermodynamic database access, and the Mayflower technology. Application of DISTIL enables process
engineers to:
 develop the thermodynamic understanding which permits selection of property methods and interaction parameters that best describe the separation system
 examine the overall separation space, to locate the separation barriers and distillation curves, that define the separation system
 design novel and economical binary and ternary separation schemes in a fraction of time historically spent on these activities
52.
Drilling Office
TIDAS
3.1 &
4 (LAST VERSION)
6.1.6
Windows
Drilling Office is an integrated suite of well planning software. Engineers can optimize drilling programs with integrated and comprehensive designs.
Drilling Office is part of the GeoQuest POSC*-based GeoFrame project database for application integration, which enables sharing of data among applications and disciplines. This product encourages effective communication of project information between exploration, production and drilling disciplines increases efficiency, thus reducing the cost of drilling and producing oil and gas.
53.
Drill King
1.0.309
Windows
Drill King is designed to be an easy to use program to assist in the recording, management and reporting of bore hole/drill hole data. It has been particularly designed to cater for diamond core logging and provides additional flexibility in table design to store the large volume of information logged.
The product is designed for the geologists wishing to log their drilling data into a robust and modern database product that gives them the flexibility in table design to handle the complexities inherent in logging exploration and resource development drill holes.
54.
Decision Space(DSS)
2001
2003.15(2004)
2003.19.1
2003.19.2
Windows
Dynamic Surveillance System, or DSS, is designed to help reservoir and Production engineers in optimizing existing production or replacing proven reserves. Completion and structural relationships between wells can be identified using DSSs cross section capabilities to display well bore, log, and zone data. Users can easily search for anomalous reservoir behavior using dynamic bubble, pie, and contour mapping. Engineers can monitor well performance indicators such as production and injection rates, pressures, artificial lift conditions, and mechanical failure trends in order to identify work over and stimulation opportunities. DSS provides direct links to company databases,
(LAST VERSION)
such as Open Works, Microsoft Access, Oracle, SQL Server, and Sybase
55.
Drill Bench & Ubits
2008
Windows
Advanced drilling engineering and operation
 D
rilling solutions for challenging wells
 M
odeling wells with diverse and extreme complexities
 S
afe and cost-effective operational procedures
The demand for oil and gas is pushing the industry into increasingly challenging areas.
Much of the remaining reserves are located in deep water or deep reservoirs with high or extreme pressure and temperature conditions.
Drillbench provides a number of different
reports; including input, current results and
a comprehensive result report. All reports
from Drillbench are in html format and can
easily be distributed to others or exported
to Microsoft Excel.
Drillbench is focusing on these two areas:
- Dynamic modeling of drilling hydraulics
- Risk evaluation through dynamic well control modeling
Drill bench is based on the results of two decades of drilling
research and development in Norway. More than 20 million
USD has been invested in modeling of the drilling process,
small and full-scale experiments, and verification projects
56.
Drill works predict
11.5
Windows
From prospect evaluation to predrill, real-time and post-drill analysis, the Drillworks family of software puts our pore pressure and geomechanical expertise firmly in the hands of your experts.
An integrated system of specialized applications, Drillworks software provides petrophysicists, engineers and geosciences professionals with quick, easy-to-use resources for understanding and managing the wellbore environment.
Benefits of this powerful software system include improved drilling performance through reduction of kicks, stuck pipe, lost circulation and blowouts for significant reductions in non-productive time.
Drillworks software can also be used to help optimize well paths, and casing and mud programs. In sand-prone reservoirs, it contributes to accurate prediction of sand production prior to drilling, providing knowledge that is critical to many aspects of well and facility design.
No.
Software
Version
Platform
Short Description
57.
Invensys SimSci Dynsim
4(2005)
4.2.3 (2007)
Windows
DYNSIM is a comprehensive, state-of-the-art, dynamic process simulation Program that enables users to meet and beat the dynamic challenges of Designing and operating a modern process plant safely and profitably.
Powered by the SIM4ME common modeling environment, DYNSIM is designed with Model data inheritance as a key concept. It expedites your comprehensive engineering workflow: design, operational analysis, dynamic simulation, operator training, performance monitoring, and real-time optimization to reduce capital investment costs, improve process yields, and enhance
Management decision support while leveraging your existing technology investments.
A wide range of end users apply this tool for different objectives as mentioned below:
Process Engineers find this product an important part of the design process. Dynamic modeling, concurrent with steady state design can eliminate the requirement for multiple steady state cases. Transition effects can be visually evaluated, with the ability to interact with the calculations. This type of tool extends leverage to allow the engineer to reduce capital requirements of any process.
Development Engineers employ this tool to design their pilot plants. More significantly, these tools are indispensable in planning and designing experiments.
Batch processing can now be more rigorously modeled with dynamic simulation tools. Kinetic studies, batch distillation and extraction are executed with ease using these new tools.
Process Control Engineers find this product advantageous in designing control strategies. Actual controllers can be located within a flow sheet. It provides accurate first principle models of unit operations and allows for the detection of defects in control strategies before committing capital for the actual instrumentation 
Operation Engineers can apply this tool to plan and execute an effective start-up. These scenarios can be evaluated on the software, before any feed is introduced into operating equipment. A successful plan can be evolved for transition effects
Operators find this an essential tool in easing their learning curve. This provides the capability to train operators on both large and small units efficiently. Since a companys in-house engineering staff can readily construct the models, the demand for expensive training model consulting services is reduced.
58.
GeoQuest Eclipse
(Full and permanent license parallel module is available.)
2002
2003
2004
2005
2006
2006.1
2006.2
2007.1
2007.2
2008.1
(last version)
Windows
ECLIPSE reservoir simulation software offers multiple choices of robust numerical simulation techniques for accurate and fast solutions for all kinds of reservoirs and all degrees of complexitystructure, geology, fluids and development scheme
ECLIPSE reservoir simulators have been the benchmark for commercial reservoir simulation for over 25 years because of their breadth of capabilities, parallel scalability, utility computing, and unmatched platform coverage.
 Black-oil
 Compositional
 Thermal
 Streamline

Add-On Options
Overcoming obstacles, adding business value The difficulty in preparing input into and analyzing the results from reservoir simulation has historically been a lack of integration between the pre- and post processing tools and the need for many manual time-consuming data transfers and data-formatting steps. As a result, reservoir simulation has not been utilized in many business decisions where it would have added tremendous value. The answer is ECLIPSE + Petrel. ECLIPSE + Petrelintegrated transparent workflows The solution was to integrate the necessary workflows surrounding simulation and make the data flows transparent to the user and the interface easy to learn. Petrel software provides the ideal reservoir engineering solution. Developing a better history match With ECLIPSE optimization tools, engineers can increase the accuracy and speed of their history matches, as well as assess risk and model accuracy, while predicting ultimate recovery from various developmental scenarios. ECLIPSE PVTi, SCAL, COUGAR and SimOpt software help you from data analysis through uncertainty analysis to optimize your simulation runs.
59.
Ecrin (Kappa)
4.0
2005
&
4.02
2006
4.02.04
(2007)
&
4.10
(2008)
Windows
( Kappa Softwares)
An integrated platform for Dynamic Flow Analysis
Until recently KAPPA was developing PC applications aimed at being the bestin-class. This objective still stands inviolate, but users told us they needed ergonomic tools that would integrate, navigate and communicate within a single program in order to save engineer time by avoiding process duplication, painful import / export and by cutting training time. As a result, in our fourth generation of software products, we integrated most of our applications into a single environment called Ecrin.
In 2005, Ecrin v4.0 integrated the three modules required to process Permanent Downhole Gauge (PDG) data: data management (Diamant), Pressure Transient Analysis (Saphir and Saphir NL) and Production Analysis (Topaze).
In 2006 KAPPA simultaneously released an enhanced version of Ecrin (v4.02) and a server application (Diamant Master) to gather, filter and share PDG and production data.
2007 sees the latest release of Ecrin (v4.10) and includes the addition of a full field reservoir simulator (Rubis), a nonlinear version of the PA module (Topaze NL) as well as substantial enhancements to the existing modules.
The process continues. A Well Performance Analysis module (Amethyste) will be integrated in 2008, and a new generation (v5.x) is now under development. Ecrin 5 will integrate our Production Logging module (Emeraude) and see the release of a new module dedicated to the processing of Formation Tester data.
Why Ecrin?
Ecrin is the software environment under which all the KAPPA analysis modules operate. By running under a single executable we can provide complete interconnectivity between the modules and allow them to share common technical objects such as the PVT, models and data. This saves time, repetition, frustration and makes the workflow seamless. The weird name is a French thing. Ecrin is the word for jewelry box. With Ecrin you buy the gemstones, we provide the box.
The Ecrin Browser
For the user, the heart of interconnectivity is the Ecrin browser. This enables the sharing and transfer of technical objects. If there is, for example, a PVT object available in Saphir, through the browser this can be dropped into Topaze. The PVT data is entered only once.
Another example might be the field map. Sitting at the top level in Ecrin this would be available to any module such as Saphir, Topaze or Rubis, by simple drag-and-drop.
This can go as far as transferring a complete Saphir document into a new Topaze document obtaining the information, pressures, rates and model on a single click.
Ecrin readers
Ecrin carries free readers for all modules. Whenever the license of a given module is not found, its reader is substituted for the licensed module. The Reader will open documents, manipulate the plots, issue a report and export data. The Reader will also copy data and technical objects from an unlicensed module document to any other licensed Ecrin module.
Operating Diamant Master
Diamant Master is the KAPPA client / server application for handling permanent gauge data (see next section). With defined privilege levels assigned to the user, the Diamant / Diamant reader module in Ecrin offers full control of Diamant Master. Data, completed analyses and technical objects stored in the Diamant Master database may be created, edited, deleted and dragged-and dropped into any other Ecrin module.
60.
Diamant
1.10.07
(2007)
(2008)
Permanent Gauge Reservoir Surveillance
61.
Emeraude
2.42.09
(2007)
(2008)
Production log interpretation
62.
Topaze
1.00.12a
(2007)
(2008)
Production Analysis
63.
Saphir
3.2.10
(2007)
Pressure Transient Analysis
64.
RUBIS
(2008)
65.
AMETHYSTE
(2008)
66.
K-Prospect
1.00
(2007)
(2008)
KAPPA field production profile generator

----------


## Derek1

67.
RSI ENVI
4.00
4.2
4.3
Windows
ENVI (the Environment for Visualizing Images) is a revolutionary image processing
System. From its inception, ENVI was designed to address the numerous and specific
Needs of those who regularly use satellite and aircraft remote sensing data.
ENVI provides comprehensive data visualization and analysis for images of any size and any typeall from within an innovative and user-friendly environment.
ENVI simplifies comprehensive interactive processing of large multilane data sets,
screen-sized images, spectral plots and libraries, and image regions-of-interest, all
While providing flexible display capabilities and geographic-based image browsing.
ENVI provides a multitude of interactive functions, including X, Y, Z profiling;
image transects; linear and non-linear histogram Ming and contrast stretching; color
tables, density slicing and classification color mapping; quick filter preview; and
Region of Interest definition and processing. Simple methods are provided for
Locating specific pixels, and for interactive spatial/spectral pixel editing. ENVI also
offers interactive scatter plot functions, including 2-D Dancing Pixels and
N-Dimensional Visualization. With ENVI, images can be linked together and
Dynamic overlays created interactively. Comprehensive vector overlays with GIS
attributes can be created, and map and pixel grids as well as annotations can be added
To images. Other ENVI interactive functions include 3-D (perspective) viewing,
surface shading, image draping, image animation (movies), and geometric
Rectification and mosaicking.
ENVIs strengths are not limited to its interactive mode: ENVI functions work with
Full data files and subsets.
68.
Pan system
3.2
&
3.3
(last version)
Pan System is the most efficient and accurate analytical well test analysis software available.
69.
Pan scan
(last version)
70.
DYNALIFT
3.6
(last version)
In summary, Dynalift represents a major advance in gas lift analysis. Dynamic transient gas lift software for advanced diagnosis and design.
71.
Wellflo
3.8.4
&
4(last version)
Advanced well modeling software enabling well management and diagnosis.
72.
FieldFlo
3.7
&
3.8.7
(last version)
FieldFlo can be used for the optimization of a number of types of fields:
Gas-Lifted Oil Fields (optionally with Gas Wells)
Condensate Fields
Gas Fields
Gas Production-Constrained Fields.
73.
MATBAL
1.4
& Windows
(EPS
Mat Bal is designed to allow analysis, evaluation and prediction of the response of hydrocarbon reservoir systems using fundamental material balance principles.
2(last version)
74.
VPC
3.4.00.1
&
3.6
(last version)
75.
Reo
6.1
&
6.21
(last version)
Uniquely scalable software enabling network optimization and integrated network management optimization for any size or topography of field.
76.
EViews
5.0
Windows
EViews provides sophisticated data analysis, regression, and forecasting tools on Windows-based computers. With EViews you can quickly develop a statistical relation from your data and then use the relation to forecast future values of the data. Areas where EViews can be useful include: scientific data analysis and evaluation, financial analysis, macroeconomic forecasting, simulation, sales forecasting, and cost analysis.
EViews is a new version of a set of tools for manipulating time series data originally developed in the Time Series Processor software for large computers. The immediate predecessor of EViews was MicroTSP, first released in 1981. Though EViews was developed by economists and most of its uses are in economics, there is nothing in its design that limits its usefulness to economic time series. Even quite large cross-section projects can be handled in EViews.
77.
ER Mapper
6.1
&
7.1
Windows
ER Mapper is the most advanced and powerful geographic image processing software product in the world. The added features and functionality in this release makes the package easier to use while delivering powerful tools to users at all skill levels.
78.
EZ Log
6.5(2005)
Windows
The easiest well log manipulation system in the world! The purpose of Ez Log is to allow the graphical, interactive manipulation and transcription of various forms of Well Log data, both in analog (raster) format and digital (vector) format. The mode of operation and user interface has been designed to be intuitive and interactive, mimicking traditional ways of transcribing data, such as using a light table or digitizing tablet.
79.
Ez-Thermo
2004
Windows
GAS PRODUCTION FACILITIES DESIGN
E Z - T H E R M O
The key equations and correlations for gas conditioning, processing and
Transportation has been programmed for use with microcomputers.
80.
EZ-Eost
2002
Windows
Easy Equation of state Tailoring

----------


## Derek1

81.
EZ -NLR
2002
Windows
This software regresses a set of data to a selected equation by minimizing the sum of the squares of the relative errors. It allows a maximum of 200 observations. The equation is selected by the user from a standard list, and may be changed if
the first selection does not give a satisfactory fit.
Output gives the best values of the coefficients for the equation, and a table showing comparison of data and calculated values for each data. The data can be entered through the keyboard or a data file. If data are entered through the keyboard, they will be saved in a designated data file for your future use. To use the saved data file just enter its name.
82.
Ez-Unicon
2002
Windows
Unit Conversion tool
83.
Engineering Power Tools
1.9
Windows
Engineering Power Tools is a library of engineering programs that can be used
To quickly solve a wide range of commonly encountered engineering problems.
 Fast - Instant access to over 70 programs and data tables
 Organized - programs are neatly categorized with drop-down menus
 Intuitive - standard graphic interface eliminates learning curve
 Powerful - solves complex multi-step problems quickly with minimal input
 Eliminates wasted time hunting for formulas and performing manual calculations
 Network able - Power Tools will work over your LAN from one central location
84.
Encom PA
8.0.10 (2008)
Windows
Encom PA is an interactive interpreters tool for analysis of data in profile, map and 3D display formats. The information that can be analyzed by this software includes single or multi-channel data acquired from airborne or ground surveys, including electromagnetic (AEM), potential field (gravity or magnetic) data or a combination of data types. Encom PA accesses data directly from advanced processing systems and industry-standard databases. This approach significantly increases the speed of data access and assists in data management. The use of database technology makes Encom PA especially applicable to large datasets that are typical of modern airborne geophysical techniques.
Encom PA provides a method of accumulating geophysical knowledge by using databases to store details of interpreted features. Access to the geophysical knowledge can be made directly in Geographic Information Systems (GIS) such as MapInfo/Discover and Arc View.
Encom PA also provides advanced visualization using both 2 and 3 dimensional displays. 3-dimensional presentations of images, sections, graphs, flight paths and data objects provides interactive display manipulation with zooming, pan and fly-through techniques.
Templates allow fast creation of application-specific displays for magnetic, gravity, EM and spectrometer data. A number of templates are supplied with the software, along with the ability to modify or create your own. The template capability of Encom PA enables combinations of various display types. For example, you can easily combine profiles, sections, maps and graphs together for high quality printed output. The routine production of maps, sections and profiles is simple when templates are used.
85.
Fast Tracker
2005b
2007.2
Windows
Fast Tracker can usefully be used by people from a variety of petro-technical disciplines: -
Geophysicists
Geologists
Petro-physicists
Reservoir modelers
Reservoir engineers
This is good for integrated team working and sharing knowledge and insights. However there is an inevitable clash of
jargon from the different functions. Fast Tracker uses "standard" terminology as much as possible - but it is worth using the Help to check on terms, especially the ordinary words that have a special meaning to a particular group of people (true jargon). For example:-
formation, gate,
interval, zone,
indicator, property,
volume, cell,
geometry grid
mesh 3D model
model reservoir model
geological model group
process code
map, mapping
Of course, if you happen to belong to all three of the AAPG, SEG and the SPE then, as well as being very rare, you'll appreciate the potential misunderstandings.
86.
Femlab COMSOL Multiphysics
3.1
3.2
3.4 (2008)
Windows
COMSOL Multiphysics is a modeling package for the simulation of any physical process you can describe with partial differential equations (PDEs). It features state-of-the-art solvers that address complex problems quickly and accurately, while its intuitive structure is designed to provide ease of use and flexibility.
87.
FIST
6.0.0.3
2006
Windows
Fully Integrated Sand production Tool
- Sand Quantification
- Sand Transport
- Erosion
The TULSA model has been added.
- Sensitivity analysis
- Critical drawdown
- Size effect calculation
- Compliant Expandable Sand screen
- Development of Failure
- Sand Prone Plot extension
- Critical Draw down plot
- Sensitivity Plot
- Settling velocity plot
- Erosion plot
- Threshold plot
88.
Flare Net
3.05 ,2004
Windows
FLARENET enables the engineer to perform steady-state design, rating or debottlenecking of single or multiple flare and vent systems. The program can calculate minimum sizes for new flare systems or evaluate alternatives to remove bottlenecks in existing relief networks. FLARENET can also be used to identify potentially dangerous relief scenarios during design phase or current operational scenarios. The program can be used to demonstrate regulatory compliance of the flare and vent systems in relation to over pressure and noise regulations.
89.
Fluent
6.3.26
Windows
The broad physical modeling capabilities of FLUENT have been applied to industrial applications ranging from air flow over an aircraft wing to combustion in a furnace, from bubble columns to glass production, from blood flow to semiconductor manufacturing, from clean room design to wastewater treatment plants. The ability of the software to model in cylinder engines, aeroacoustics, turbo machinery, and multiphase systems has served to broaden its reach.
90.
Piping System Fluid Flow
2.24
2.31
Windows
A truly original software program for the design and optimization of pipe networks, transporting compressible,
incompressible, slurries or non Newtonian fluids.
91.
Fmea
6(2003)
Windows
The most comprehensive and innovative software tool for conducting a Failure Modes and Effects Analysis. This product is designed with the specific needs of manufacturers in mind. It provides expert guidance for studying a full range of products to help companies identify potential problems in order to eliminate them, or at least reduce their likelihood of occurring and minimize their harmful effects.
FMEA-Pro includes numerous features that make it quick and easy to record information, generate quantitative risk data and create PDF and HTML reports.
92.
Focus
5.4
Linux Unix
Focus is the industrys leading seismic data processing system for generating 2D and 3D images of the subsurface. Its popularity is based on its breadth of geophysical applications, its unique combination of production and interactive seismic data processing, its maturity and stability, and its versatile programming environment for client-guided customization.
93.
FRACA
3.1
Windows IRIX Solaris Linux
FRACA is unique, integrated fractured reservoir analysis and modeling approach provides calibrated fracture permeability information for use in development and production planning, well design, and single or dual permeability reservoir simulation.
94.
FracPerm
1.0
&
2.0
(last version)
Windows
FracPerm is an integrated, easy to use package which will better represent fractures within the reservoir, quantify risk and increase reservoir performance.
95.
Fast CBM
2.600
3.0.0.30
2008
Windows
FEKETE
F.A.S.T. CBM is a coalbed methane reservoir toolkit that is used for coalbed methane development and reservoir analysis. It includes modules for multilayer volumetric calculations, water and gas rate forecasting (including Monte Carlo simulation), history matching, decline analysis, and material balance. F.A.S.T. CBM displays graphs of the data and all calculations such as isotherms, matrix shrinkage correlations, relative permeability, production history and forecasts. Because it is such a visual product, it is easy to verify data and interpretations.
96.
Fast Field Notes
2.053
3.1.0.243
2008
F.A.S.T. MBA is a leading edge material balance tool for gas reservoirs. It extends traditional P/Z material balance to account for volumetric, water-drive, over-pressured and communicating reservoirs. F.A.S.T. MBA supports a variety of file formats and organizes data based on fields, pools and wells. It displays data on a well location map and allows the user to visually group wells into pools. F.A.S.T. MBA provides integrated analysis of P/Z and time-based material balance, production decline and gas properties.
97.
Fast Piper
5.529
5.824 (2008)
Windows
FEKETE
F.A.S.T. Piper is a gas pipeline, wellbore and reservoir deliverability model that enables the user to optimize both
existing and proposed gas gathering systems. It is a user-friendly tool that solves complicated gathering system designs and operating scenarios. F.A.S.T. Piper deals with issues such as looping, multiple plants, single and multi-phase flow, compression, flow limitations, multiple wells and multiple pools. Use F.A.S.T. Piper to match current operating conditions and analyze what if scenarios. With increased demand for modeling CBM gas gathering systems, we have integrated the CBM reservoir model into F.A.S.T. Piper.
98.
Fast RTA
3.037
3.5.0.513
2008
F.A.S.T. RTA (Rate Transient Analysis) is a cutting edge decline analysis tool that analyzes production rates and pressures. Methods include traditional Decline analysis, Fetkovich, Blasingame, Agarwal-Gardner, NPI, and Flowing Material Balance. Reservoir models include volumetric and water-drive. Well models include horizontal, vertical and hydraulically fractured wells. F.A.S.T. RTA analyzes production data, yielding EUR, hydrocarbon-in-place, drainage area, aquifer strength, permeability, skin and fracture half-length. It allows users to evaluate infill potential, characterize the reservoir, and estimate reserves with unprecedented ease and efficiency.
99.
Fast ValiData
6.01
F.A.S.T. ValiData with Real-time Data Capture is a comprehensive and user-friendly program designed to capture, manipulate and report pressure, temperature and production data. Features include synchronization of rate and/or pressures, merging of multiple files, filtering of data, gauge comparison plots, static gradient calculations, and more. Pressure and rate data can be loaded directly into F.A.S.T. Well Test for pressure transient analysis. F.A.S.T. ValiData generates Pressure ASCII Standard (PAS) files for electronic pressure data submission in Alberta.
100.
Fast VirtuWell
2.041
2.6
2008
F.A.S.T. VirtuWell is a combination of practical and easy-to-use tools for modeling flow in well bores and pipes. Features include single and multi-phase flow, vertical, slant, horizontal or complex wells, multiple perforated intervals, multiple IPR and AOF curves, multiple tubing performance curves, critical liquid lift rates, wellhead/sand face AOF conversions, tubing, casing, annular, or simultaneous tubing/annular flow, tapered tubing and casing, pipe segments, and multiple pressure loss correlations including a mechanistic model

----------


## Derek1

101.
Fast Well Test
6.100
7.0.1.31
2008
F.A.S.T. WellTest with Real-time Data Capture is one of the most user-friendly, technically advanced Pressure Transient Analysis software packages Available. It has a large number of simple and complex reservoir models, which allow for easy and efficient analysis of pressure data, yielding permeability, wellbore skin, drainage area, hydrocarbon-in-place, and stimulation effectiveness. Test designs and deliverability forecasts, at varying line pressures, can be easily generated for any model. Conversion of wellhead pressures to bottom hole conditions is a standard feature. F.A.S.T.WellTest generates Pressure ASCII Standard (PAS) files for electronic pressure data submission in Alberta.
102.
FracproPT
2007.10.4.47
Windows
The FracproPT system is the industrys leading software tool for the design, simulation, analysis, execution, and optimization of propped and acid fracture treatments. FracproPTs unique strengths are its real-time data manipulation and analysis capabilities, a flexible model formulation that allows "calibration" with direct fracture diagnostics, and integrated reservoir simulation capabilities for post-treatment production
analysis and economic treatment optimization.
This powerful engineering tool has been used by well over a hundred operating, service and consulting companies all over the world to solve completion problems and optimize production economics for thousands of fracture treatments
103.
SteamproPT
2007.10.4.47
Windows
StimPT is Pinnacle Technologies' software system for the design, simulation and analysis of acidizing treatments. As the industry's most complete tool for all phases in matrix acidizing work, StimPT provides customer-tailored acid/additive library, easy-to-use wellbore data entries, reservoir and mineralogy description with different levels of sophistication, excellent reporting capabilities, and much, much more.
104.
Genesis Petroleum Suite
( Genesis Full Designer )
5.03.0013
Windows
The Genesis suite of Business Intelligence Solutions for drilling and completions understands the business needs and it is focused on delivering results customers need. Through a pre-defined set of analysis and planning facilities, combined with an intuitive interface and integrated data, Genesis can produce results easily and quickly. These results lead to savings in time and costs, with demonstrated practical outcomes.
105.
GeoFrame
4.11
4.2
4.3
4.4
Linux
The GeoFrame integrated reservoir characterization system delivers the tools needed to increase productivity and efficiency in geophysics interpretation work. With the Geophysics modules, all of your seismic interpretation tools are integrated in one database, allowing you to do more in less time. Integrated to the core, GeoFrame projects are all multi-user to enable synergy between team members.
Knowledge capture and sharing now go even further. The GeoFrame system helps you optimize your work with complete control by supporting knowledge capture of the exact interpretations made at any stage during a fields life cycle.
106.
Geocap
4.2.60
2007
Windows
Geocap is our main software product. It is used for mapping and modeling of surface structures like reservoir horizons and seabed and continental shelf structures. Input to modeling can be seismic and sonar data, well data and faults or in general any surface
Information. Having modeled the structures, a lot of calculations can be performed: volumetric, drainage areas, attribute maps, extremal values, cross sections and much more. The system is frequently used in large-scale studies in concession rounds or seabed and continental shelf studies.
All data can be mapped to high quality 3d screen graphics and cartographic high standard
Postscript plotting.
Its potential for use in a number of areas is the
Reason we call it a toolbox. It has a built-in
Language based on Tcl. This language makes Geocap a highly versatile system. On one end of the scale the language may be used just as simple commands; on the other end the language can be used to create entire applications with Qt graphical user interface
Examples of basic Geocap Functionality
The main module of Geocap consists of basic
Functionality for modeling and mapping of reservoir data and surfaces in general. Having created a model, one can calculate volumes, perform cross sections, and display maps in a variety of forms: line contours, color bands, attributes, texture maps and images. See
This link for examples of the functionality.
Additional Modules:
Geocap comes with the option of adding several modules to the basic system. A module typically contains functionality within a special area of interest such as Eclipse post-processing or
Monte Carlo simulation.
Modules will not work without Geocap itself. Modules are added through the concept of plug-ins. This means that they can be loaded at run-time when they are
GSV (Geocap Seismic Viewer)
This stand-alone product enables you to view seismic cubes in 3D. It includes calculation of attributes and visualization of horizons together with the seismic.
Geocap UNCLOS
A product for shelf mapping and determination of the continental shelf beyond the 200 nautical mile limit according to article 76 in the United Nations Law of the Sea. This module together with functionality found
Elsewhere in Geocap contains a complete set of functionality a nation needs to determine and map the new outer limit of the continental shelf .
SeisVision
SeisVision is the most powerful seismic interpretation and mapping software package available for use with the Microsoft Windows operating system.
XSection
XSection is the GESXplorer application for creating, editing, displaying, and printing geologic cross sections. In XSection you can define stratigraphic and structural cross sections using data from WellBase, PRIZM, Zone Manager, IsoMap and SeisVision.
Wellxchange
WellXchange is the GeoGraphix application that enables users to move well data back and forth between GES97, GeoGraphix Discovery, and OpenWorks. The WellXchange-OpenWorks Connect option provides the capability of transferring well data between GES97 or GeoGraphix Discovery and OpenWorks in a Microsoft Windows environment
well base
WellBase provides access to a relational database management system for geologic well data, including formation tops and deviation surveys. WellBase stores its data using the GeoGraphix Data Model (GXDM). This model is based on an industry-standard well data model called the Public Petroleum Data Model (PPDM). The GXDM is common across all GeoGraphix applications, allowing multiple-application data integration.
Zone manager
The ZoneManager application provides for storage, display, and analysis of well data on a zone basis. Using ZoneManager, you can define multiple zones, define a large number of associated attributes for each zone, and input attribute data for each well in the project. Attributes can be of numeric, date, or text data type.
Seis base
SeisBase is the seismic data management tool of GESXplorer. SeisBase allows you to import seismic survey location data, along with selected attributes associated with interpreted seismic horizons. Further, SeisBase has the capability of creating display layers of the seismic surveys and attributes in GeoAtlas. These layers can also be used to generate gridded contour and color density maps using IsoMap.
107.
Landmark Geoghraphix
(R. Discovery)
Landmark Geoghraphix
2004
&
2006
&
2007
&
2008
Windows
Query builder
QueryBuilder is the GESXplorer application which creates filters and runs queries on a GeoGraphix Data Model (GXDM) database. QueryBuilder, used in conjunction with WellBase, LeaseMap, and SeisBase, gives you the power to selectively access data by searching the database for wells, tracts, leases, or seismic lines based on user-defined criteria. By filtering the database, you avoid managing a potentially large number of wells, leases, tracts, or seismic lines and instead work with only a subset of wells, leases, tracts, or seismic lines that meets specific criteria.
pStax
Post-Stack Data Processing (pStax)
PRIZM
PRIZM is the GeoGraphix petrophysical application designed to assist geoscientists and petrophysicists in analyzing and interpreting well log data. PRIZM supports the import of digital data from numerous sources and provides you with integrated data views and analysis. Using PRIZM you can view, edit, and analyze well log data in three different formats:
Log View
Cross plot View
Report View
PRIZM enables you to quickly analyze well log data using industry standard petrophysical algorithms. In addition, the PRIZM Development Kit allows you to write user-defined interpretive models in C, C++, and Visual Basic programming languages for application in PRIZM.
LeaseMap
Lease Map is the GESXplorer mineral interest and leasehold mapping system that enables analysis of land ownership for a geographic region. Using LeaseMap, you can map land ownership positions for your company, partners, and/or competitors. For example, you can quickly determine the mineral interests of a particular company, the working interest of a company on an isolated piece of land, or leases that expire in the near future.
Since LeaseMap is fully integrated with the other GESXplorer applications, you can manage and display tract and lease information along with well, land grid, cultural, seismic, and contour data. In addition, all of the GESXplorer applications use the same database, which provides an integrated work environment for land professionals, geologists, and geophysicists.
LeaseMap provides sophisticated mapping functionality to meet the needs of the experienced land professional. LeaseMap displays data in two easy-to-use information managers (Tract Navigator and Lease Navigator). In addition, the procedure for creating a graphical layer of tracts and leases is both easy and intuitive. LeaseMap also provides a stratigraphic column tool for managing depth information and access to the QueryBuilder application for filtering the database.
LandNet
LandNet is the GESXplorer application for importing land grid and cultural data and creating layers based on these data. LandNet accepts data from a variety of commercial and government sources. The application is designed to manage cartographic data including survey data (e.g., Jeffersonian, Texas, Canadian, etc.), political boundaries, transportation, hydrography, and many other map features which provide a visual representation of the location and layout of an area of interest.
GeoAtlas
GeoAtlas is the mapping environment for GESXplorer. Use GeoAtlas to display, modify, and arrange layers created in other GeoGraphix Discovery or Discovery on OpenWorks applications to create 2D and 3D maps and montages. In GeoAtlas, you can
Create maps, modify map attributes, add drawings, objects, and annotations, and print maps.
Use a contouring shortcut to quickly create 2D contour layers from posted Z-values such as formation top depths or porosity values.
Use the scale-dependent resolution feature to determine at what scale a layer, entity type, or text feature appears on the map.
View IsoMap layers in a 3D scene, as well as display 2D layers in proportion to the IsoMap structures.
Construct montages displaying 2D maps, 3D scenes, and cross sections, as well as inserted text and graphics files defined in other applications
Landmark Geoghraphix
Landmark Geoghraphix
Landmark Geoghraphix
Layer migrate
DefCon2
The DefCon2 program has been designed to allow users to define the format of ASCII data files to be imported into the WellBase database, the LandNet survey database, and/or to LandNet layers. The resulting import definition contains the information necessary to parse the data from the ASCII file and store it in the selected WellBase or LandNet database or LandNet layer. The information in these Help files should allow you to build import definitions for most simple data formats.
The name DefCon2 is an acronym for the Define Conversion program (Version 2). DefCon2 is the version of the program used with the GeoGraphix Discovery suite of applications. It replaces the earlier version of DefCon used in GES97. See What's the Difference between DefCon and DefCon2? for the main differences between DefCon2 and the earlier version of DefCon.
The DefCon2 program has been designed for a wide variety of users. In general, it is assumed that those who use DefCon2 have more than a basic knowledge of database and data file construction concepts. DefCon2 is powerful enough to allow for defining imports for complex data formats, but generally only experienced database users (or persons who take the time to learn how to use DefCon2 effectively) will be able to build such definitions.
Coordinate System manager
The GeoGraphix Coordinate System Manager is the GeoGraphix application for defining coordinate systems, map projections, datums, and ellipsoids for use in GeoGraphix projects and in SeisVision. Using the Microsoft Windows Explorer as an analogy, the Coordinate System Manager displays a hierarchy of regions as folders
Well Editor
Edit well logs, create interactive synthetic trace models and extract wavelets
Turbo Synthetics
Fast way to generate Synthetic trace plots
Reformat Manager
Import well log data from common formats
Landmark Geoghraphix
GeoGraphix Seismic Modeling
Utility Manager
Several useful geophysical utilities

----------


## Derek1

No.
Software
Version
Platform
Short Description
108.
Geoplus petra
3.1.8.1
(2006)
3.1.8.3
2008
3.2.01
(last version)
Windows
PETRA provides a suite of interactive software tools for efficient integration of geological, geophysical, petrophysical and reservoir engineering data.
PETRA addresses the needs of geologists, geophysicists, petrophysicists and reservoir engineers while reducing the cost-of-ownership by providing multiple disciplinary functions in a single cost-effective package.
PETRA simplifies the day-to-day task of managing and verifying the quality of virtually all types of well data required for prospect generation.
PETRA provides geoscientists with an extensive set of tools to easily and rapidly resolve key characteristics of a reservoir or prospect by interactively defining geometry, extracting reservoir properties from logs, and making volumetric estimates from surface models.
PETRA is an ideal tool for geosciences project teams needing to make timely, accurate decisions for field acquisitions, infill drilling, field extension, and enhanced recovery.
109.
PetraSeis
2.1.2 build260
2008
Windows
PetraSeis is our seismic interpretation product, designed to be tightly coupled with PETRA, which is our geological, engineering, and petrophysical analysis tool. PETRA has gained broad recognition as the leading PC-based tool designed from the ground up to meet the needs of todays asset teams.
PetraSeis allows todays geoscientist greater productivity by providing a PC-based suite of seismic interpretation and display tools with an intuitive user interface and a workflow that supports an iterative, interactive process for quick, quality results. Even picking functions are intuitive and easily mastered. Presentation printing functions produce the highest quality graphics available. Single and multiple monitor systems using Microsoft Windows 2000/XP are supported.
Some features are:
Tightly Integrated 2D/3D Interpretation
RasterSeis for 2D Raster Interpretation
Highly Accurate Fault Cuts
Seismic Attributes comparisons to Reservoir Properties
Dip Steering Auto picking
User definable Active Area to reduce refresh times
Unified Fault and Event Naming Conventions
Unassigned Faults
110.
Geolog
6.5
6.6
6.6.2.2
6.7
(last version)
Windows
The Geolog Product suite provides best in class petrophysical and geological analysis tool, superior graphics and robust data integration in an environment that is easy to use and consistent across multiple platforms. It is the industry standard for petrophysical analysis, presentation graphics, well data management and geological interpretation.
111.
GeoMedia Intergraph
4.00.22 & 5
Windows
You need to access data  no matter where it resides, what format it takes, or how quickly it changes  and integrate it into your daily workflow to maintain an efficient operation and satisfy your customers. Providing true data integration, GeoMedia enables you to bring data from disparate databases into a single GIS environment for viewing, analysis, and presentation. No translation of data is required.
You avoid problems with redundant and out-of-date data because everyone is getting their information from the source. GeoMedias data server technology supports open standards, providing direct access to all major geospatial/CAD data formats and to industry-standard relational databases. GeoMedia provides a full suite of powerful analysis tools, including attribute and spatial query, buffer zones, spatial overlays, and thematic. With its data server technology, you can easily apply your analysis across multiple geospatial formats. And GeoMedia is uniquely suited to perform what-if analysis because it enables you to string together multiple operations in an analysis pipeline. Changing any of the data along the pipeline automatically updates the results. For many applications, the ultimate goal is a map presentation. GeoMedias layout composition tools give you the flexibility to design maps to meet your organizations unique needs. Using easy-to-use, standard tools, you can create aesthetically pleasing maps with quick turnaround time when necessary, or focus on high-quality cartographic output. Whether you want to distribute on the Web, with printed copies, or by simple file transfer, GeoMedia provides the tools you need to share your maps enterprise wide.
112.
Global Mapper
7.04
Windows
Global Mapper is more than just a viewer capable of displaying the most popular raster, elevation, and vector datasets. It converts, edits, prints, tracks GPS, and allows you to utilize GIS functionality on your datasets in one low cost and easy to use software package. Global Mapper also includes the ability to directly access the entire TerraServer-USA database of USGS satellite imagery and topographic maps free of charge, the ability to easily access WMS data sources, including built-in access to elevation data and color imagery for the entire world, and to view elevation data in true 3D with any loaded raster imagery and vector data draped on top of it!
113.
ISATIS
(GEOVARIANCES)
5.1.6
2005
Windows
ISATIS is a powerful and exhaustive geostatistical package which allows geologists, geophysicists and reservoir engineers simple or complex workflows for reservoir modeling and assessing the volumes and the uncertainties attached to their evaluation. Besides, ISATIS full connectivity with usual market formats and its interfaces with Gocad and the RML make the software an incomparable tool for data integration.
114.
GMG MESA Expert
9.0
The ultimate 3D survey design tool incorporates all of the features of MESA Professional and adds geologic modeling and ray tracing to demonstrate how seismic energy behaves in the earth model. MESA Experts forward modeling provides answers to questions regarding illumination and multicomponent acquisition, improving the 3D/3C design process, facilitating more informed decision-making, and creating confidence in the optimization of the survey design for the subsurface objectives.
115.
GMG MESA Professional
9.0
10
A complete set of tools for 3D, full-wave and VSP design and analysis. MESA Professional includes the MESA Advisor geophysical and array design calculator and MESA Marine for streamer survey design.
116.
GMG MESA Field
9.0
Windows
Green mountains
GMG
Designed to address the day-to-day needs of the field operation from a functionality perspective. Everything required to build, manipulate, and analyze designs is available in this product configuration. MESA
Field is ideal for users who want advanced 3D acquisition planning capability with a basic analysis package.
117.
GMG Millennium
5.4
5.6
118.
GMG Map Snapper
1.0
119.
GMG Messa Reader
9.0
10
120.
GOCAD
2.1.2
2.1.4
2.1.6 (2006)
2.5
2.5.2 sp2
2008
(last version)
Windows
The GOCAD Suite (powered by GOCAD Software) provides a powerful shared-earth model that unlocks the potential of collaboration by the entire asset team. Earth Decision creates the most effective and complete, integrated decision support tools for profitable exploration and production. The GOCAD Suite is an integrated set of products designed to delineate and accurately model hydrocarbon reservoirs. From advanced seismic visualization and velocity modeling to well path design and platform position optimization.

----------


## Derek1

121.
Didger
3
Didger is a highly accurate digitizing program that will be an invaluable addition to your software library. In seconds, Didger precisely transforms points, lines, or areas from your paper maps, graphs, aerial photos, scanned raster images, imported vector files, or Geo TIFF images to a versatile digital format you can use with your other software. You name it and Didger can handle it quickly, accurately, and usefully. With Didgers multitude of features and ease-of-use, this is an unbelievable value, considering the time and effort you will save!! You will soon wonder how you have done your job without this indispensable tool.
122.
Surfer
8
Surfer is a contouring and 3D surface mapping program that runs under Microsoft Windows. It quickly and easily converts your data into outstanding contour, surface, wire frame, vector, image, shaded relief, and post maps.
123.
Grapher
4
Windows
Golden Software
Grapher is an easy to understand technical graphing package for anyone who needs to create publication-quality graphs quickly and easily. With Grapher, creating graphs is quick and easy.
124.
GMS
2005
Windows
GMS is the most sophisticated and comprehensive ground waters modeling software available! Used by thousands of people at U.S. Government agencies, private firms, and international sites in over 90 countries, it has been proven to be an effective and exciting modeling system. GMS provides tools for every phase of a groundwater simulation including site characterization, model development, calibration, post-processing, and visualization. GMS supports both finite-difference and finite-element models in 2D and 3D including MODFLOW 2000, MODPATH, MT3DMS/RT3D, SEAM3D, ART3D, UTCHEM, FEMWATER, PEST, UCODE, MODAEM and SEEP2D.
125.
GeoStudio
6.02 (2004)
Windows
GeoStudio 2004 is a family of state-of-the-art software products for 2D Geotechnical and geo-environmental modeling in Microsoft Windows. GeoStudio 2004 contains the following modeling products:
SLOPE/W 2004 for slope stability analysis
SEEP/W 2004 for groundwater seepage analysis
SIGMA/W 2004 for stress and deformation analysis
QUAKE/W 2004 for dynamic earthquake analysis
TEMP/W 2004 for geothermal analysis
CTRAN/W 2004 for contaminant transport analysis
VADOSE/W 2004 for vadose zone analysis and soil cover analysis
126.
Hampson Russel
R7C4
8.1
(last version)
Windows
AVO is designed to analyze the fluid content of reservoir rocks through a combination of visual, analytical and modeling processes of the seismic and well data
ELOG is a comprehensive well log editing and modeling tool
EMERGE is designed to predict reservoir properties using seismic attributes and well log data.
GLI3D is designed to pick and interpret first breaks from 2D and 3D seismic data sets.
ISMAP is a geostatistical mapping tool designed for comparison and statistical analysis of mapped data sets.
PRO4D is a program that integrates all of the key elements required for time lapse seismic studies.
PROMC provides an integrated framework for the interpretation and modeling of multi-component seismic data.
STRATA is a seismic inversion product designed to transform post-stack seismic volumes to impedance traces for lithology and fluid determinations.
127.
Hex Tran
8.11
9.1
Windows
The HEXTRAN process heat-transfer simulator offers all the features that enable you to easily evaluate complex design, operational, and retrofit situations.
128.
HTFS
2002
2004
2006
2006.5
Windows
It is a suite of tools for thermal and mechanical design of shell & tube heat exchangers.
129.
HYPERCHEM
6.0
Windows
HyperChem is a molecular modeling program known for its quality, flexibility, and ease of use. HyperChem a 32-bit, Windows 95 or Windows NT application. HyperChem provides 3D visualization and animation, chemical calculations, molecular mechanics, drawing and database capabilities and much more!
130.
Hysys
3.2
Windows
HYSYS is powerful software for simulation of chemical plants and oil refineries. It includes tools for estimation of physical properties and liquid-vapor phase equilibria, heat and material balances, and simulation of many types of chemical engineering equipment. Although user friendly, considerable effort must be expended to master it. Following is advice to assist you on your way.
131.
Aspen Hysys
2004
2006 (2007)
2006.5(2008)
7.0 (2008)
Windows
HYSYS is powerful software for simulation of chemical plants and oil refineries. It includes tools for estimation of physical properties and liquid-vapor phase equilibria, heat and material balances, and simulation of many types of chemical engineering equipment. Although user friendly, considerable effort must be expended to master it. Following is advice to assist you on your way.
132.
HTRI XCHANGER Suite
5.0
Windows
HTRI methods and softwarebased on extensive research data collected on industrial-sized heat transfer equipmenthave remained the industry standard for over 45 years. Our research is ongoing and unparalleled. As we obtain and analyze new data on shell-and-tube and non-tubular heat exchangers, air coolers, heat recovery bundles, and fired heaters, we update our methods and incorporate them into the next version of our software.
133.
OIL WATER GASS WATER
10.10
&
(last version)
OILWAT/GASWAT is a material balance program for oil, gas and volatile-oil/condensate- gas (including retrograde gas) reservoir analysis. This program can perform the following tasks:
Predict the original hydrocarbon-in-place in reservoirs with or without water influx
Generate a reservoir pressure profile versus time, given original hydrocarbon-in-place
Perform future predictions
Perform PVT calculations using both non-compositional and compositional models.
OILWAT/GASWAT incorporates GWIZ which was developed with funding from the Gas Research Institute. GWIZ is used to model multi-compartment gas reservoirs.
134.
Perform
5.1(2005)
6.0(2006)
6.01
6.02
7.0
(last version)
A cost effective well-performance application that has become the world standard for NODAL analysis. PERFORM simplifies well design and allows you to assess vertical and multi-lateral wells. Gradient analysis, coiled tubing calculations, gas lift optimization and flow assurance calculations can be also performed.
135.
Pipesoft-2
6.10
&
(last version)
Pipesoft-2 is a highly sophisticated steady state pressure flow simulator for single or multi-phase fluid flow systems. It represents a mathematical description of the fluid flow laws within pipelines, and production or injection systems consisting of common wellbore, and surface equipment such as pipes, compressors, and tubing. The calculation module of Pipesoft-2 is a vastly improved version of the popular PIPEFLOW2 from Chevron. The calculation module has been in development, and been in use in the field for over 3 decades.
136.
PVT LIB
5.01
&
(last version)
Windows
IHS Energy
PVTLIB calculates the physical properties of petroleum reservoir fluids. It generates tables of PVT properties as a function of pressure using:
Black oil correlations
Laboratory separator data
Flash liberation data
Differential liberation data
Equations of state
137.
Raptor
3.40
&
(last version)
RAPTOR&#212; is a comprehensive Windows- based software application used for the design and analysis of transient pressure tests on gas or oil wells. RAPTOR provides pressure test design and test data process capabilities. The program also incorporates conventional and advanced technologies for the interpretation of pressure transient test data. RAPTOR stores test data analysis results in a database on a reservoir and well basis to make data retrieval easier and parameter history review possible.
For time-pressure and time-rate data, RAPTOR&#212; can read in any column-formatted test data that is separated by commas, tabs or spaces. Portions of the data can be selected and then filtered based on incremental time or incremental pressure, or both.
138.
GasLIFT
2.0(2004)
&
(last version)
Windows
HIS Energy
This program is designed to assist the user in optimizing liquid production from a well on gas lift. It will determine valve type, space valves and specify operating characteristics for continuous flow gas lift using casing pressure operated valves for a single producing zone. The program uses the Pressure Operated and Fluid Operated methods to design the valve string. Also, by using optional bracket envelope parameters, guarding against fluctuations in reservoir or injection performance can be accomplished.
Gas LIFT creates plots, graphs, and reports based on the information you enter during a session. While using Gas LIFT you will issue commands to the program by picking options from the menus at the top of the screen.
139.
SUBPUMP
7.5
9.0
(last version)
Sub PUMP software gives you a single, concise source for quick Electric Submersible Pump (ESP) design and analysis and calculates side-by-side comparisons of how various ESP components would affect production.
Sub PUMP is recognized as the worlds most objective and independent source for evaluating potential performance with ESP pumps, motors and other components from all the leading manufacturers.
140.
VOLOIL VOLGAS
2.01
&
(last version)
Windows
IHS Energy
It provides a standardized method of calculating reserves and depletions, with Monte Carlo based options for performing recovery calculations for several types of drive mechanisms.
141.
Ilwis
3.0
Windows
ILWIS integrates image, vector and thematic data in one unique and powerful package on the desktop. ILWIS delivers a wide range of features including import/export, digitizing, editing, analysis and display of data as well as production of quality maps.
142.
Interactive Petrophysics (IP)
3.0(2004)
3.1(2005)
3.2(2006)
3.3(2007)
3.4(2008)
Windows
Interactive Petrophysics is a PC-based software application for reservoir property analysis and summation. It is ideal for both the geologist wanting to quality check log data, and the experienced petrophysicist carrying out multi zone, multi well petrophysical field analysis.
The program uses easily understood deterministic & probabilistic models to calculate porosity, water saturation, shale volumes and other properties within user-defined zones. You can pick parameter and cross plot endpoints directly on the plots, significantly minimizing keyboard entry. As parameters are selected from the log plots and interactive cross plots, your analysis results update instantly. Interactive Petrophysics enables real time data connection to many sources to read WITSML data, enabling real time interpretation. And with 3D displays and the picture space tool, the professional presentation of your results couldn't be easier.
143.
Intergraph Intools
6.0(2003)
Windows
Designed for plant owner/operators and engineering firms, Intergraph INtools is an instrument engineering application that allows you to design and manage instruments. Intools manages all phases of design, and Intergraph continues to enhance and develop INtools modules for plant operations, construction, and commissioning. Because all data is derived from the same database, INtools provides consistency across tasks. Capabilities include vivid visualization of design through standard reporting tools and easy data entry with tiled spreadsheets that provide views of multiple sheets. Intools also saves work hours by eliminating duplicate data entry.
144.
Interpret
2000
Windows
The Interpret well test analysis software is used for the design and analysis of pressure transients, from either traditional production or drillstem (DST) tests, or from wire line formation tests (WFT) and testing-while-drilling (TWD), on exploration, appraisal or production wells.
GAP
PROSPER
MBAL
PVTP
REVEAL
145.
IPM
(PETROLEUM EXPERT)
5.0
5.1(2005)
5.2
5.3(2006)
6.0(2007)
6.3
6.4(2008)
(last version)
Windows
RESOLVE
The IPM suite of tools: GAP, PROSPER, MBAL, PVTP, REVEAL and RESOLVE can be run together seamlessly, allowing the engineer to design complete field models. The models can include the reservoir tanks, all the wells and the surface gathering system. It can model and optimise the production and the water or gas injection system simultaneously.
With the Reservoir, Wells and Complete Surface Systems model completed and the production history matched, the production system can be optimised and production forecasts run.
146.
Fugro Jsaon
Jason
7.1
7.2
Linux
Fugro-Jason is the leading provider of seismic inversion and reservoir characterization products. These products include:

The Jason Geoscience Workbench (JGW)
a complete reservoir characterization package including 3D seismic inversion, wavelet estimation, geostatistical inversion, AVA simultaneous inversion, rock physics, petrophysics, reservoir modeling and more advanced analysis and 3D visualization. JGW integrates geological, geophysical, petrophysical and rock physics information into a single consistent model of the earth.
147.
******* suite(***)
7.4
8.0
8.1
8.2(2008)
Windows
GEOPHYSICAL/GEOLOGICAL
There is broad functionality within ***'s ******* software including the following modules:
2d/3dPAK (seismic interpretation)
EarthPAK (geological interpretation)
VuPAK (3D interpretation and visualization)
AVOPAK (AVO Interpretation and Analysis)
Rock Solid Attributes (advanced 3D post-stack seismic attribute generation)
SynPAK (synthetic seismogram generation)
TracePAK (post-stack seismic data analysis and processing)
ModPAK (geophysical/geological subsurface model generation)
PAKnotes (***'s knowledge-based management feature)
Why do clients make the move to ***'s ******* software?
*** has the only truly integrated geosciences interpretation software that functions off of a single executable.
*** interpreters experience dramatic increases in productivity.
*** clients experience significant reduction in hardware and software costs (both purchase and maintenance).
*** users experience enhanced electronic communication, with the rest of the workforce, because all activity takes place in the Windows environment.
Networked *** clients have the ability to utilize ASP - CITRIX solutions to share software between offices.
***'s Tunnel Technology allows for projects to be easily and cost effectively transferred to and from UNIX and PC's.
148.
Lesa
5.0
&
6.0
Windows
LESA is Windows based software that will provide complete log analysis and interpretation.
149.
Log File
2001
Windows
Log Digitizer software
150.
HDLogCARD
10.0.131
2000
Windows
LogCARD was developed by Hampton as a professional software package for accurate digitization of hard copy well log data. It was designed to be user-friendly, cope with high volumes of production and comply with Hamptons stringent quality control procedures.
easy to learn interface
compatible with Win95, Win98, NT and W2K platforms
multiple backups including logarithmic, hybrid, linear and reciprocal scales
digitization capability of lithology, perforation and core sampling
highly distorted prints can be de-skewed to ensure the scale accuracy is maintained
manual QC across ambiguous intervals
computed tadpole results
high quality well log raster images can be used to form a digital data storage system which can replace hard copy print archives
interfaces with almost any scanner and accepts TIFF images from other software packages
well-site data records can be updated and output with the digitized data in ASCII, LBS, LAS or LIS format
any differences between tape and print can be easily identified and a QC overlay record made on CD-ROM for viewing by the client

----------


## Derek1

151.
Logicom
145c3
Windows
Petrophysical software for the analysis of NMR, sonic waveform and standard well-logging suites.
152.
REP
(Reserves Evaluation Program)
443d
Windows
The Reserves Evaluation Program. REP is a powerful tool for helping the explorationist, production geologist and engineer to calculate reserves, and estimate the uncertainty of that calculation.
153.
Simular
2007
Windows
Monte Carlo simulation software developed in Argentina designed to analyze and evaluate business situations and taking decisions under a risk context. Risk analysis is a technique used to help decision-makers to evaluate a problem under uncertainty conditions. In that context, to obtain the closer possible result in comparison to what will happen in the future is indispensable when you are making an economic evaluation. According to this point, it is necessary to appeal to methods that consider and quantify the risk. Nowadays, a great number of managers, business analysts and MBA students, use spreadsheets to develop their models or to evaluate their projects. SimulAr is a program developed as a complement of Microsoft Excel (Add-in) and it is characterized by their simplicity and flexibility allowing the user to handle in a well-known environment .SimulAr focuses in the method denominated "Monte Carlo Simulation" to make a risk analysis. This method consists on assigning probability distributions to model variables that involve risk and then generating random numbers based on those distributions in order to simulate the behavior the modeled problem will have in the future. By this way, it is possible to obtain more realism and reliable results when making decisions. Traditionally, risk analyses were made studying static and one-dimension scenarios (for example, a pessimistic scenario, a more likely scenario, and an optimist scenario) predicting only one result when sensitizing the variables. SimulAr allows the user thoroughly complete this study incorporating dynamism to the model obtaining not only extreme values but also all those scenarios that are in between. This allows, for example, estimating the probability that an investment project has a net present value greater than zero.
154.
MAGMA
3.2.4
Windows
For high speed transfer of high volume seismic files
155.
Mepo
3.0.5
&
3.1.2
&
3.1.3
3.2
(2008)
Windows
Reservoir simulation models are usually assumed reliable to a degree, if they reproduce the production history, but are there other models that match the history, and do these models produce the same predictions?
It has always been recognized that the best match does not necessarily mean the best prediction, and that there will always exist a range of equally good matches. These result in a spread of future predictions, illustrating the inherent uncertainty of the reservoir model, and ultimately the volume of hydrocarbons to be produced.
MEPO is the first commercially available optimizations tool which enables simulation engineers to generate a representative range of possible history-matches, and assess these based on quantitative measures of the match quality.
Better yet, it can perform all this in a fraction of the time it would normally take to obtain a single history-match by conventional manual methods.
MEPO is now being used by an increasing number of oil companies who are already reaping the rewards through lower development costs, more efficient well placement, and increased confidence in field development decisions.
Are you confident that you have the optimal reservoir simulation model? And can you quantify your degree of confidence?
With MEPO you can.
156.
NASA-Wind
1.3
Windows
World Wind lets you zoom from satellite altitude into any place on Earth. Leveraging Landsat satellite imagery and Shuttle Radar Topography Mission data, World Wind lets you experience Earth terrain in visually rich 3D, just as if you were really there.
157.
Nexus Reservoir Simulation Software
2003.15.2.9 (2005)
2003.19.1
(2007)
2003.19.2
(2008)
(last version)
Windows
Rapid Reservoir Simulation Nexus Reservoir Simulation software provides solutions five times faster on average than other leading reservoir simulators. More accurate, more robust, faster solutions The Nexus package is optimized for the Decision Space environment to provide integrated reservoir and facility modeling giving users one seamless solution. Increased Accuracy in Production Forecasts Nexus software solves both surface and subsurface equations together in a tightly coupled network model yielding more accurate results.
Multi Reservoir Models Nexus software allows users to utilize several reservoirs from different earth model data sources into the model and to combine the reservoirs at one common surface network.
Nexus workflows provides integrated reservoir modeling and simulation workflows which help engineers to make decisions faster from a more robust and more accurate reservoir simulation. The software is built from the standpoint of achieving unprecedented speed and greater accuracy thereby giving engineers better information from which to make decisions.

----------


## Derek1

No.
Software
Version
Platform
Short Description
158.
MapFull
2003
2008
NeuraMap is the oil and gas industrys application of choice to capture and load contour and base map data. Additionally, NeuraMap brings valuable information
from maps, cross plots and interpreted seismic
Data directly to the computer screen. Accurate, rapid auto-tracing enhances productivity, and superior digital data streams into the geoscientists workflow.
NeuraMap receives and converts the most information, from raster images to industry-standard data.
159.
ScanFull
2003
160.
SectFull
2003
2008
NeuraSection allows users to interpret and display all the data types at their disposal. This capability maximizes resources and minimizes the time required to create and present a total play concept. Raster and LAS logs can be scaled, correlated and interpreted faster and less expensively than paper or digital-only
Methods only. Rapid mapping and quality control tools are integrated.
The use of Auto Load Connectivity with Landmark and GeoQuest, or native and common formats with any other E&P
System provides IT integration that generates superior workflow efficiency.
161.
ViewFull
2003
2008
NeuraView now provides the ability to crop or stitch any TIFF document. Image stitching, or pasting together of image pieces, is easy to use and works with both TIFF and JPG files.
Assemble scanned maps and logs
Add logos to presentations
Clean up borders on scanned images
Crop image pieces to save and print.
Available in LE and Network Versions
True Color Images
162.
LogFull
2003
2008
The most widely-used automated log digitizing solution in the oil and gas industry. NeuraLogs automated tracing streamlines data workflow, enhancing productivity by obtaining reliable information for time-critical projects. Neuralog quickly and accurately
Transforms scanned raster images (color, grayscale or b/w) into usable, analysis-quality digital data.
163.
WellTool Full
2003
Windows
Neuralog
NeuraWellTool allows users to access logs for
Correlation, markup, and the display of well related data. This provides the bulk of functionality needed by geologists, engineers and technicians using logs.
Working with raster and LAS logs together is less expensive than paper or digital-only methods. Creating properly annotated logs for show and everyday work is saved in the included db providing easy storage and
Retrieval anytime anywhere. Connecting with industry data providers online brings the data you need to your desktop in just seconds.
164.
OFM
2005
2006
2007.1
2007.3
Windows
OFM well and reservoir analysis software encompasses a group of modules that aid in the management of oil and gas fields throughout the E&P life cycle. OFM includes workflow-enabling tools such as an active base-map, plots, reports and decline curve analysis that enable you to focus on improving production. OFM offers the flexibility to integrate well, production and reservoir data via live connections to corporate and public databases. It delivers an efficient method to view, relate and analyze reservoir and production data in established engineering workflows.
OFM empowers you to effectively manage more wells in less time with live data links to corporate, public and project data stores and a wealth of integrated visualization and analysis tools.
Benefits
Efficiently manage oil and gas fields throughout the E&P lifecycle
Make better decisions based on up-to-date production data
Manage more wells in less time
Detect production problems early in the cycle
Provides specific solutions for coalbed methane reservoirs
165.
Oasis Montaj Geosoft
6.3
6.4
6.4.2
(2008)
Windows
Geosoft's Oasis Montaj is powerful processing and mapping software for mineral exploration, oil and gas eand earth science investigations includingenvironmental projects and Unexploded Ordnance (UXO) detection. Using montaj, geoscientists can efficiently import, view, process, anshare earth science datasets, grids and images within one integrated environment.
The Oasis montaj software package includes a rich set of built-in data import, processing, visualization, mapping, and integration capabilities. It features Geosoft's complete library of basic and advanced gridding utilities, and plotting functionality. A variety of montaj extensions and montaj plus extensions are available for advanced geophysics and geochemical data processing, analysis, quality control and modeling, making Oasis montaj one of the most robust and comprehensive geosciences mapping and processing systems in the world.
The Geosoft montaj viewer enables you to share Geosoft data within your company, and the larger geoscience community. Software plug-ins are available for ER Mapper, ArcGIS and MapInfo, providing superior connectivity between your montaj mapping software and your GIS, remote sensing or specialized software applications.
166.
OGRE
3.3
3.4
Windows
Oil and Gas Reserves and Economics
167.
OLGA
5 & 5.01
5.2.1
5.3
2008(last version)
Windows
OLGA is the market-leading simulator for engineering of all flow of oil, water, and gas in wells, pipelines, and receiving facilities.
168.
Omni Workshop
4
5(2005)
6(2006)
7(2008)
Windows
OMNI 3D is the most up-to-date collection of 3D seismic survey design modules in the industry. Automatic generation of an open database allows data access through all stages of planning, execution and analysis.
169.
Landmark OpenWorks
2003.12.1
2003.12.01
Windows
Linux
OpenWorks software is the most widely used exploration and production project data management system in the oil and gas industry, with more than 1,100 customer sites worldwide. Compatible with POSC, PPDM and many other open systems standards, OpenWorks software offers E&P professionals a broad range of oilfield data in a single database. At the same time, this database is focused in depth on the needs of the geological and geophysical community and is part of a comprehensive solution suite that includes:
PetroBank Master Data Store software  for storing raw or bulk petro technical data, especially adept at accommodating large volumes of seismic data Engineers Data Model software  in depth project data for drilling and production applications
Corporate Data Store software  for storing final results or gold data that conforms to corporate standards and processes, and that can seed new projects Advanced Data Transfer software  for transferring data to and from OpenWorks software. ADTs generic data readers and writers can connect to any data store published to Landmarks PowerHub software data access infrastructure. These readers are meta-data driven and therefore have the flexibility to adapt to any data model from any source  Landmark, third-party or proprietary.
These solutions functioning together round out the information life cycle needs of the upstream exploration and production community.
170.
ODM
3.3.3
3.4(2008)
Windows
ODM3 is a Windows-based integration and interpretation software program designed to store, manage, and interpret geological well data. ODM3 allows the geoscientist to quickly and easily incorporate and visualise numerous forms of data with the objective of using all available information to make an informed interpretation of the sub-surface geology. The concept is quite simple  ODM3 acts as the integration machine pulling in data from a variety of sources. Everything from drilling reports, production data, and geological interpretations can be managed easily and are then instantly available from a simple, map driven interface. The complete understanding and history of a field or a basin can be captured within a single application allowing future decisions to be made with confidence that all available information has been used.
171.
PDMS
11.5
11.6 Sp3.5
11.6Sp4.8
(last version)
Windows
PDMS as it is known in the 3D CAD industry, is a customizable, multi-user and multi-discipline, engineer controlled design software package for engineering, design and construction projects in, but not limited to, offshore and onshore oil & gas industry, chemical & process plants, mining, pharmaceutical & food industry, power generation and paper industries
172.
Schlumberger Merak Peep
3.0
4.2
4.3
2007.1
windows
Economic evaluation and decline analysis software
Merak Peep calculates project economics. Enter production data, prices, capital costs, and operating costs. Merak Peep will apply taxes and royalties needed for the fiscal regime and calculate the results. This information lets you forecast indicators such as Net Present Value (NPV), Rate of Return (ROR), and Before- and After Tax Cash Flow (BTCF and ATCF).
173.
Petrel
2005 Build Sep 18 2006
2007.1.1
2007.1.2
2008.1
Windows
Align the knowledge of your experts into one shared understanding and improve asset team productivity for better reservoir performance. Petrel delivers collaborative workflows and integrated operations with seamless technology and streamlined processes. Unite geophysics, geology and reservoir engineering domains, and open the way for real-time reservoir description.
Petrel Modules
Geophysics
Geology
Reservoir Engineering
Well Engineering
Data and Results Viewer
174.
PetroMod
9
10
Windows
The principle geologic risk factors in oil and gas exploration are commonly defined as the trap (consisting of trap geometry, reservoir and seal), the oil and gas charge, and the timing relationship between the charge and the potential traps. These risk factors apply to basin, play or prospect scale assessments.
While a vast range of tools is used to assess trap related risks, there is only one methodology that enables the charge and timing risks to be assessed. This is Petroleum Systems Modeling which enables the simulation of a model of the geologic elements and processes that are essential if an oil and gas accumulation is to exist.
175.
PHA-Pro
5.0
Windows
PHA-Pro is the world's #1-selling PHA and HAZOP software, having been adopted as the standard HAZOP tool by thousands of corporations worldwide. PHA-Pro provides expert guidance for studying a full range of facilities to help companies identify hazards in order to eliminate them. This software simplifies Process Safety Management (PSM) with a series of templates and a preformatted worksheet. The simple-to-use interface makes tailoring to your requirements quick and painless. When you finish your PHA study or HAZOP study, you can produce consistent, auditable documentation in seconds in HTML, Microsoft Word and other formats. If you are using PHA-Pro during a Management of Change project, you can upload the finished PHA-Pro study into SmartMOC to manage the studys recommendations in your
Management of Change projects.
General Information
Expert guidance for Hazard and Operability Analysis (HAZOP) and other major PHA methodologies
32-bit PHA tool optimized for Windows 2000/NT 4/2003 Server/XP
Stand-alone and network license configurations
Easy-to-read Microsoft Excel-type Worksheet
Integrates with Microsoft Visio Graphing tools make it easy to create 2-D and 3-D line and bar charts as well as Pareto Charts
Data analysis tools provide insight about high-risk areas of systems and processes
PHA study comparisons help to standardize documentation by identifying inconsistencies
Open architecture allows users to easily modify template structures for unique corporate methodologies
Revalidation strategies for PHA studies Enhanced security features for data entry, version control, and change tracking Online links and attachment capabilities for drawings, PDFs, Microsoft Excel spreadsheets, etc.
Timed Backup and Auto Recovery features guard against loss of data
176.
Pipe Phase
8.1
9
9.1
Windows
PIPEPHASE rigorously models steady-state multiphase flow in oil and gas networks and pipeline systems. It offers the power and flexibility to model applications ranging from the sensitivity analysis of key parameters in a single well, to a multiyear facilities planning study for an entire field.
177.
Pipe Flow 3D
1.042
(2005)
Windows
Pipe Flow 3D is a professional tool that calculates Pressure losses in pipe work systems with non-compressible fluid flow.
It can help you to: * Calculate the fluid friction pressure loss in
Individual pipes.
* Calculate the overall system pressure drop. * Check the full flow rate will reach the pump. * Check the NPSH available.
A comprehensive Fluid Database is included with viscosity and density of common fluids.
178.
Pipe Flow Expert
1.07
(2006)
Windows
Pipe Flow Expert is designed to help todays engineers analyze and solve a wide range of problems where the flow and pressure losses throughout a pipe network must be determined. The Pipe Flow Expert program will allow you to draw a complex pipeline system and analyze the features of the system when flow is occurring. Pipe Flow Expert
Calculates the balanced steady flow and pressure conditions of the system. It will allow you to perform analysis of alternate systems under various operating conditions.
The reported results include:
* Flow rates
* Fluid velocities
* Reynolds numbers
* Friction factors
* Pipe losses
* Fitting losses
* Component losses
* Pump operating points
* Pump head generated
* NPSHa at pump inlet
* Pressures at nodes
* HGL values
179.
Pipe Flow Wizard
1.07
(2006)
Windows
Pipe Flow Wizard is able to perform four different calculations depending on the known information. It can calculate:
Pressure Drops
Flow Rates
Size of Internal Diameters
Pipe Lengths
Pipe Flow Wizard will calculate results for LIQUIDS or COMPRESSED GASES. A comprehensive Fluid Database is included with viscosity and density of common fluids.
180.
Pipeline Studio
2.61
2.8 RC5
3.0
Windows
Pipeline studio is the industry-leading tool for design and off-line simulation of pipeline networks. It features:
Quick and easy project setup
Advanced hydraulic models for liquids and gas Steady-state and transient simulation

----------


## Derek1

181.
Schlumberger PipeSim
2003
2006
2007.1
2007.2
2008.1
Windows
PIPESIM production system analysis software provides steady-state, multiphase flow simulation for oil and gas production systems. Individual PIPESIM modules are used for a wide range of analyses including: well modeling, nodal analysis, artificial lift optimization, pipeline and process facilities modeling and field planning. A major feature of PIPESIM is the system integration and openness that allows for the development of a 'Total Production System Model' from reservoir to processing facility.
182.
Predict
4.0
Windows
Predict 4.0 incorporate a completely revised corrosion prediction module with improved prediction performance as well as accurate pH, corrosion scaling, persistence determination and flow modeling modules.
183.
PRO II
5.6
6.0
7.1
8.0
Windows
The PRO/II steady-state simulator performs rigorous mass and energy balances for a wide range of processes. From oil and gas separation to reactive distillation, PRO/II combines the data resources of a large chemical component library and extensive thermodynamic property prediction methods with the most advanced and flexible unit operations techniques. Process engineers benefit from computational facilities to perform all mass and energy balance calculations needed to model most steady-state processes within the chemical, petroleum, natural gas, solids processing, and polymer industries. PRO/II runs via a fully-interactive Windows-based GUI environment.
184.
Landmark Promax
Last Version
Linux
Landmark's ProMAX interactive seismic processing system helps you deliver. This system combines ease of use, effective analysis tools and flexibility with excellent algorithms, infrastructure and productivity tools. With ProMAX software, you can realize greater value from your investment in seismic data, increase productivity, reduce project cycle times and lower risk.
Whether you're part of an oil company's in-house processing team or a contractor trying to keep up with the growing number of surveys in your backlog, your ability to deliver large volumes of data, quickly and accurately, remains a hallmark of your processing operations.
ProMAX technology is designed to bring the user closer to the seismic data with visualization tools that allow rapid viewing of pre-stack and post-stack seismic data.
Knowledge-based seismic data processing leverages your understanding of the geology to guide seismic data analysis and parameter selection in order to optimize seismic processing sequences. ProMAX workflows facilitate construction of the optimum seismic image of the geologic target.
185.
Pump Pro
2.1
Windows
Artificial lifting and pumping system design and optimization software
186.
PVTSim
14
15.0
16
16.2
17
17.3 2008
Windows
PVTsim is a versatile PVT simulation program developed for reservoir engineers, flow assurance specialists and process engineers.
187.
Piping Systems Fluid flow
2.1
2.31
Piping Systems Fluid Flow - Design and Simulation Software
A truly original software program for the design and optimization of
pipe
Networks, transporting compressible or incompressible fluids.
Understanding the interactive relationship between pipelines and the many
types of fluid equipment used in a hydraulic network system, is vital to an
Organization's production success.
Engineering professionals, associated with these systems, need a software
package that enables design integrity with ease-of-use, accurate results to
Iterative scenarios and a visual recognition of the application.
188.
Power log RPM
2.7
2.8
Windows
PowerLog is the only choice for well log analysis for many companies. Part of PowerBench Petrophysics, its ease of use and efficiency of operation are unsurpassed and a testament to the feedback customers have provided over the past 20 years. Designed for use by anyone who needs to provide quality well log interpretation, PowerLog is used every day by petrophysicists, geologists, reservoir engineers and others involved in oil field appraisal and development.
PowerLog Features
PowerLog is a Microsoft Windows-based product with a wide array of features, including:


 Import (LAS, DLIS, LIS ASCII)
 I
mport and view image files (tif, jpg, emf, etc.)

LogPlot

CrossPlot and Multi-Well CrossPlot

Histogram and Multi-well Histogram
 T
abular Listing

Visual Collage
/ Cross Section
 J
ournal File Manager

Edit (Rescale and Fill Gap)

Edit (Depth Shift, Baseline Shift, Splice)

Edit (*****, Trend/Square, Filter)
 "QuickLook" Interpretation

Synthetic Curve Generator

Reports (Curve Stats, Summation, Sensitivity)
 B
atch Reports (Curve Stats, Sum, Sensitivity)
 E
xport (LAS, LAS Batch, LIS, ASCII)
 M
athpack and standard log functions
 N
-D and N-S CrossPlot Porosity and Neutron Matrix
 T
VD, TST, TVT

User Programming
 E
nvironmental Corrections
 C
lay Volume

Multimin/Complex Lithology
 S
haly Sand

Water Saturation
 P
owerBatch
189.
Petrosim
2.2
3.0
Windows
Refinery Modeling Solutions
Petro-SIM lets refiners break performance barriers and improve profitability four ways:
1. By providing the ability to develop refinery-wide models and assess key economic and environmental variables within the refinery supply chain economics. By developing single refinery wide models, one unit does not have to be optimized at the expense of another.
2. Through the integration of KBCs Profimatics Sim Series and Petrofine reactor models into Petro-SIM flowsheets.
3. By incorporating KBC's comprehensive mechanisms for assay management and refinery physical property prediction, letting you
optimize to the true specifications and constraints.
4. By allowing refiners to draw on KBC's expertise for refinery profit improvement while leveraging the same models.
Petro-SIM was developed with an overall vision of the ultimate refinery-wide simulation solution in mind. This vision has led to a product with a number of key capabilities:
More:
Plant Wide Models
Refinery Assays
Variable Component Properties
KBC Advanced Technologies Expertise
Value
PHAST Professional
6.0
Windows
PHAST examines the progress of a chemical process incident from initial release through formation of a cloud or pool to final dispersion - calculating concentration, fire radiation, toxicity and explosion overpressure. Due to its reliability and outstanding technical superiority, PHAST is used by over 300 organizations world-wide. PHAST is owned by Det Norske Veritas (DNV).
PHAST is a comprehensive hazard analysis package, applicable to all stages of design and operation across a range of process and chemical industry sectors. It is used to identify situations which present potential hazards to life, property or the environment. Such scenarios may be removed by re-design of the process or plant, or modification to existing operational procedures. Scenarios which remain may be submitted to further analysis such as rigorous risk assessment, where necessary, using more sophisticated QRA tools such as SAFETI.
190.
191.
LogixPro 500
(Prosim)
1.6.1
Windows
Combine our Prosim-II programmable process simulations with a PLC Editor/Emulator which mimics Allen-Bradley's (Rockwell) RSLogix 500, and you have LogixPro 500; a complete stand-alone PLC training system without the expense of a PLC.
LogixPro 500 is the ideal tool for learning the fundamentals of RSLogix ladder logic programming. The look, feel and operation of our ladder rung editor so closely mimics Allen-Bradley's world renown software offering, that many need a second look to be sure who's editor they're using. Of course the give-away is the window containing one of our Prosim-II Simulations. This is where LogixPro really out-shines typical PLC training setups employing a PLC connected to a handful of switches and lights. By graphically simulating process equipment such as conveyors etc. in software, the synchronous and interactive nature of real industrial processes, presents the student with a far more realistic and challenging programming experience.
What is Prosim-II?
Prosim-II Simulations is an interactive educational tool, developed to assist students in the acquisition of the programming skills used in the control of process oriented equipment and systems. Although designed primarily for use with Programmable Logic Controllers (PLCs), the flexible interface of the Prosim package readily allows it to be used with any computer programming language which supports ActiveX objects in a MS Windows environment.
Typical industrial processes such as material transfer operations using a conveyor or batch mixing tanks complete with pumps and metering are graphically displayed on the screen. The displayed processes are fully animated and when used with a PLC or PLC emulator, will respond to the signals of the PLC in the same manner that actual
process equipment and sensors would respond. For example, a properly addressed PLC output can be used to start a pump on a mixing tank. Once started, visual indication of the pump's rotation and fluid flow will appear on the computer screen. In addition, a digital signal representative of fluid flow would be transferred back as an input to the PLC program.
192.
Que$tor
7.9
9.4
9.5(2008)
Windows
QUE$TOR is a project modeling, evaluation and decision support system for global application in the oil and gas industry. It is the industry standard tool for cost evaluation and concept optimization of new oil and gas field developments.
 Proven system for screening studies, prospect evaluation and concept optimization
 S
upplied with up-to-date worldwide cost and technical databases (which can be easily copied and edited

Provides a rapid consistent approach to global project evaluation

Generates complete life of field costs, CAPEX and OPEX

Saves thousands of manhours
QUE$TOR Onshore includes the following components:
 Well sites: includes man folding, equipment and flow lines.
 D
rilling: includes various types of rig, multiple well profile types and multilaterals.
 F
acilities: options for manifold stations, gathering stations and production facilities with full oil and gas processing.
 T
erminals: options for inland and coastal terminals including storage and export systems.
 P
ipelines: infield flow lines and export pipelines. Options for different terrains, crossings and booster stations.
 I
nfrastructure: includes for construction camps, roads, airstrips, buildings etc.
193.
@Risk Decision Tools Suite
4.5.2
4.5.3
Windows
RISK is the revolutionary software system for the analysis of business and technical situations impacted by risk!
194.
PDSView
3.0
Windows
PDSView is an application to display PDS logs to a Windows system. Use PDSView to open both local PDS files and PDS files being received from a remote system. The remote files will be displayed in near-real time.
PDSView runs as a standalone executable, and is also used within InterACT.
195.
R2dinv32
3.54
Windows
RES2DINV is a computer program that will automatically determine a two-dimensional (2-D) receptivity model for the subsurface for the data obtained from electrical imaging surveys
Roxar Irap RMS
7.1 &7.3&7.4
7.5&7.5.1&
8.1.1
9.01
9.03
9.05
9.06 (2008)
9.07 (2008)
Windows
The Irap RMS portfolio consists of eleven interrelated modules that share a common user interface, data model and visualization environment. The unified data model helps users to integrate data at different scales through visual and numerical feedback. Each module delivers a focused set of technical tools appropriate to a particular stage of the workflow. RMSbase is the primary module through which the Irap RMS portfolio is accessed.
196.
197.
Last version
TheSnapTM well-performance application is a full featured nodal analysis package. In many cases, Snap is simpler to use than some commercial programs because it
was built by end users for their own uses.
Snap is written in Microsoft Foundation Class VC++, an advanced programming language. Snap has the most complete and rigorous gas-tift-design, troubleshooting and analyses features available in commonly used nodal packages. The application is now the standard gas-tift package for engineers working both the Prudhoe Bay and Kuparuk oil fields.
Access to clients' raw data in Oracle and other databases eliminates tedious data entry. Snap has evolved through 10 years of intensive testing and design to a point where it meets most needs.
198.
Last version
Forecast is the only decline curve program that integrates multiple trends to determine a constrained forecast, said Wilson. Most decline packages take the approach of plotting one phase and drawing a line through the data while ignoring all underlying reservoir, well, event and facility inputs that may have caused the particular behavior.
Some packages even attempt to model a well while only showing a single phase and then are "surprised" when a sudden decrease in oil rate flattens out because of an increase in water-handling capacity. Forecast accounts for water production trends, WOR vs. cum as well as GOR trends while forecasting oil rates.
The ability to take two independent trends, mathematically couple them through iterative procedures and arrive at a meaningful oil forecast is a key feature of Forecast. Engineers use the program to schedule gas-cycling wells at Prudhoe Bay and water flood reserves worldwide.
199.
Last version
ProCastTM is the first gas network and deliverability modeling system available in a true Windows (not a DOS shell) interface. ProCast makes designing and optimizing gas fields like "playing a video game," says one user.
ProCast pulls in performance data or creates it from reservoir and gathering system layouts. It then steps forward (and even backward) in time to show how well, for example, a new compressor meets deliverability needs in five years or the next day.
Designer Scott Wilson says that managing a complex gas field without ProCast is like driving a car with the windshield painted over - a driver may make it to the end of the road, but it will be an expensive, rough ride. He adds that ProCast has been a lifesaver to many engineers who had "hit the wall" trying to predict complex gas-field performance with other tools.
Last version
Ryder Scott
Windows
200.
TankTM is a powerful analytical tool for quickly reviewing and predicting the performance of oil and gas reservoirs. Tank incorpo-rates an innovative data tree approach for data entry where results are continuously updated as new information is provided to the program.
OOIP and OGIP estimates from several methods are compared and contrasted to understand the variance in the data. Integrated statistical analysis provides distributions of potential values that then can be incorporated into the new portfolio analysis techmques.
Tank couples material-balance concepts with a variety of analytical aquifer models, enabling it to handle a wide range of hydrocarbon fluid types and reservoir drive mechanisms. Given a reservoir's production and pressure history, a company uses Tank to estimate original hydrocarbons in place, aquifer size and strength and ultimately to predict future reservoir rates and pressures.See More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## bratek

> 101.
> Fast Well Test
> 6.100
> 7.0.1.31
> 2008
> .............
> Several useful geophysical utilities



Thank you for your post ........ but it is BETTER if you share some of them for this forum!

----------


## Derek1

201.
Last version
PTA  is a pressure transient analysis and design system crafted through tens of man years of engineering and programming talent. The application is the most intuitive, yet full-featured pressure transient program in the industry, says Wilson. The graphical data-manipulation
Features simplified straight-line models as well as the most complex multivariable regression solutions.
From the beginning engineer to the full-time tester, PTA will perform at the highest levels.
RC2
1.0(last version)
Windows
(RC) 2 Software accurately handles complexly faulted reservoirs and a wide variety of depositional environments. No one else in the industry can match (RC) 2's record in leveraging the full value of seismic data to create high-resolution reservoir models through quantitative integration of all available information (static and dynamic). (RC) 2 Software also features breakthrough speed and a platform independent, multi-user/multi-host architecture that greatly improves workflow efficiency. Combined with the industry leading interpretation technologies of ******* and the SURE simulation applications, (RC) 2 offers a powerful solution, bridging seismic to simulation.
202.
Rockware.AqQA
1.1.4.1
Windows
Quality assurance and presentation graphics for water analyses...
AqQA features
- Six tests for water data consistency according to AWWA 1030-E Standard
Methods.
- 11 plot types: Series, Time Series, Cross Plot, Ternary, Stiff, Piper,
Durov, Schoeller, Ion Balance, Pie Chart and Radial Plot.
- Calculates carbonate equilibrium, TDS, density, conductivity, hardness
And more.
- Flags violations of water quality standards.
- Check replicates and standards.
- 200 pre-defined analyte types- inorganic, organic, biological assay,
radioactivity, isotopes - or define your own
203.
SeiSee
2.2.1
2006
Windows
SeiSee program shows seismic data in SEG-Y format on screen of your personal computer (Windows-9X, NT, 2000, XP).
Program features:
− supports standard integer (2,4 bytes) and IBM float (4 bytes) sample formats
− n
onstandard integer(1 byte), float IEEE (4 bytes) sample formats1[2]
− C
GG Geovecteur disk SEG-Y format (.dat)
− s
hows seismic in various modes (wiggle, variable area, variable density, color)
− s
caling seismic image, gain control, axes labeling setup
− p
lots seismic to printer (plotter)
− E
xports the image in Windows Bitmap (.bmp) and PostScript formats.
− S
EG-Y headers and data samples browsing
− t
ext header editor
− b
and pass filter
−
automatic gain control (AGC)
−
headers consistency check
204.
−
write whole SEG-Y file or part of it to disk in SEG-Y (IBM-32) format with ability to select data on base of trace index or trace header value and given time interval
− t
race shift according with Delay Recording Time trace header value
− s
election of traces to be displayed by trace index or header value
205.
Seis Imager PicWin
3.14
Windows
SeisImager refraction software is a fully integrated refraction modeling and interpretation software package that runs on Geometrics seismographs or on your PC. Before you leave for the field, draw a geologic cross section of your site and conduct a simulated survey with sophisticated modeling software that shows you the best way to configure your survey. Change the model so you can see what is detectable. Identify first breaks quickly right on the seismograph with an accurate automatic picker with manual override or afterwards on your PC. Clean up noisy data with comprehensive filtering and view all your prior picks simultaneously for shot-to-shot coherence. Simulate a complete seismic refraction survey. Draw velocity cross sections, ray traces them and displays the travel time curves. Handles lateral velocity variations, velocity inversions and blind zones. Now includes: WaveEq is the program that reads the Pickwin file to analyze dispersion curves. The Surface Wave Analysis Wizard walks you through the surface wave analysis process using Pickwin and WaveEq.
206.
SeisX
4.0
4.05d
Windows
SeisX offers you several advantages:
 It lets you interactively match phase, amplitude, and static shift between several surveys of different vintages.
 It lets you interpret 2D and 3D surveys and well data within the same project.
207.
Sendra
1.8
Linux
Sendra is a two-phase core flow simulator specially designed to simulate and verify SCAL experiments. It covers all common experimental approaches including Unsteady-state and steady-state flow experiments as well as single-speed and multi-speed centrifuge experiments. It can be utilized for oil-water experiments as well as gas-oil or gas-water experiments; both imbibitions and drainage processes.
Director
Director is an advanced well design and survey management system for Windows.
Director has the flexibility and power to model almost any directional drilling situation and analyze it in many ways.
DirectorGeo
DirectorGeo has the flexibility and power to model almost any directional drilling situation within an interpreted depth-migrated volume, allowing analysis of the well path(s) from both drilling and geologic perspectives.
Slider
Torque & Drag Optimization and Analysis.
Pump-IT
Hydraulics Optimization and Analysis.
Case-IT
Casing Design and Load Analysis.
DS-1
Drill String Fatigue Analysis
Drill-IT
Cement-IT
Cementing Optimization and Analysis.
208.
SysDrill
2.3.2
Windows
Sag Survey Compensator
Sag is used to compensate inclination readings for the sagging effect caused by gravitational force, on collars between stabilizers in the BHA (Bottom Hole Assembly).
STX_&_ACX
3.5
Windows
The STX program is designed to assist the heat exchanger engineer to obtain competitive and reliable designs for industrial TEMA type shell and tube heat exchangers. Some of the features of the program are described briefly in the following paragraphs.
The ACX program will design or analyze API type air cooled (or air heated) heat exchangers. These exchangers consist of rectangular tube bundles with air flowing once across the outside of the tubes. The tubes may be high fin, low fin or plain (no fins). The primary equipment type considered is that of an aerial cooler (heater) where axial flow fans force the air across the tubes.
Other exchanger types considered by ACX are preheaters, recuperators and regenerators. The fluid outside the tubes may be air or other gases or gas mixtures.
Applications include coolers, heaters, condensers and evaporators.
209.
210.
Stars
2003
Windows
Rock Solid implements the Schlumberger geomechanics methodology and workflow on a single well basis. It allows the user:
 Construct One Dimensional Mechanical Earth Model (1D-MEM) for an existing well

Calibrate the 1D-MEM based on core and field data of the existing well

Analyze the sensitivity of borehole stability vs. orientation and/or mechanical properties at a given depth for well planning and 1D-MEM study
It is intended as a GeoMechanics toolbox for wide application in DCS/D&M and a replacement of ROXAN on GeoFrame Unix.
RockSolid can perform a binary classification of rocks as either grain supported (Sandstone) or clay supported (Shale), and it also provides a cross plot tool for the user to select sand, shale and others facies in different geological zones or all the zones. Subsequent modules utilize this discrimination for 1D-MEM building and calibration.
RockSolid provides various models/correlations for user to compute the mechanical properties from the basic inputs (dipole sonic and density logs and ELAN interpretation), based on zones and facies. RockSolid relies on a 3D linear poro-elastic model and the Mohr-Coulombs failure criterion to predict borehole failure. The Unconfined Compressive Strength (UCS) is boosted to account for the non-linear and/or plastic behavior in the formation.
The wellbore stability sensitivity module provides a powerful function for users to diagnose the wellbore stability problems; identify the risk; optimize borehole trajectory and visualize the failures. It can be used to calibrate the 1D-MEM where reliable calibration data, such as borehole image measurements are available and analyzed.
211.
SMS
8.1
Windows
SMS is a comprehensive environment for one-, two-, and three-dimensional hydrodynamic modeling.
212.
Sure
5.3
Windows
***'s SURE line of advanced reservoir simulation software (Black Oil, Compositional, and Dual) offers *** clients state-of-the-art reservoir simulation. SUREGrid is an advanced simulation gridding module that utilizes uniquely accurate PEBITM (Perpendicular Bisector) gridding. Unstructured PEBITM grids are more precise than conventional, rectilinear simulation grids, and they can be run much more quickly than conventional gridding algorithms. SUREGrid's results are therefore more accurate and more efficient. Unstructured grids from SUREGrid can be loaded into SURESim or other commonly used simulators including ECLIPSE, VIP and STARS. SURE will be integrated with (RC) 2 reservoir modeling software, and ultimately with *******.

----------


## Derek1

213.
SDI MONTAGE
2004
2008
only office CGM
Windows
Viewing, Editing, Montaging, Converting & Printing computer graphics metafiles is our speciality. Formats supported include: CGM, CGM+, and CGM*PIP, DWG/DXF, DGN, EMF, HPGL, HPGL/2, PLT, PostScript, PDF, TIFF, JPEG, PNG, BMP and XWD.
SDI's products meet the demanding graphics output requirements of today's CAD and GEO applications and improve the productive value of your digital graphics assets.
214.
Tec plot RS
2006
2007
2008(last version)
Windows
Considerable resources are spent to understand the dynamics of oil reservoirs. Sophisticated modeling applications are used to simulate the flow of fluids in oil reservoirs, generating massive amounts of data. Tecplot RS lets you visualize the data and reveal the solutions.
Tecplot RS allows users to assemble data from diverse sources into an integrated plotting environment where it may be easily analyzed, explored, and shared.
Capabilities of Tecplot RS include:
 Load and display data files in Eclipse, Chears, VIP, VDB, and FrontSim formats.
 Create multiple plots per page.

Plot multiple variables for any entity (such as a well, injector, or field), or plot multiple entities for any variable.

Display completion profile plots (variables versus completion).
 A
utomate operations through integrated macros that may be accessed interactively or in batch mode.
 D
isplay 2- and 3-D color-flooded grid plots with wells, bubble maps, faults, and streamlines.
 C
ompare data from multiple data sets.
 I
nteractively create derived variables and groups.
 A
nalyze solutions using sums, integrations, and statistical data.
 E
xplore data by probing, slicing, blanking, and creating iso-surfaces.
 C
reate projects and templates to streamline your workflow.
Tec
plot RS quickly creates professional plots for analysis or presentation. Plots may be animated, automated, exported to the Web, or printed to publication quality, according to your preference. Tecplot RS brings all your reservoir simulation and observed data together, enabling you to rapidly explore, compare, and understand your data.
 T
ecplot RS integrates XY graphing with 2- and 3-D grid visualization in one application.
 Effortlessly generate all the standard and customized plots you need to quickly analyze your data and reservoir performance.
 Output high-quality images and animations for presentation.
 Tecplot RS helps you streamline your workflow and identify the best strategy for optimizing oil field production.
 Using just one, extremely flexible and powerful tool gives you answers fast.
215.
TNT Atlas
6.6
Windows
Geotectonic Map of East and southeast of Asia
216.
Tempest
6.4 (2008)
Windows
The Tempest suite of products delivers a range of powerful engineering solutions for the reservoir. The Tempest suite consists of the following modules:
 Tempest-View
Tempest-View is a graphical interactive program that provides simulation pre and post processing for the following reservoir simulators: MORE, Nextwell, Eclipse and VIP. Coded in Java, Tempest provides dataset creation, editing, run control, results plotting and 3D visualisation on PC and UNIX platforms.

Tempest-Venture
Tempest-Venture is a functional module in the Tempest suite created as a vehicle for economic evaluation and risk analysis. This module comprises an economics facility added to the Data Supervisor of Tempest on the "Economics" tab. The facility is password controlled, and so will only appear if the relevant switch has been purchased.

Tempest-MORE
The MORE (Modular Oil Reservoir Evaluation) simulator is based on
a generalized compositional solution algorithm. The simulator may be run in equation of state (EOS) or black oil mode. The only difference between these two options is in the treatment of fluid properties. This approach makes it easy to switch between black oil and compositional simulation methods. Depletion, waterflood, condensate cycling and miscible gas flood processes can be simulated without changing simulator.

Tempest-PVTx
Tempest-PVTx provides the user interface to the original PVTx program and avoids the need to learn a simulator-style input language for all but a few specialist features. In addition, it provides graphical and tabular methods of displaying PVT data and computations.
217.
Visual Flow
4.1
Windows
VISUAL FLOW provides engineers with a state-of-the-art tool for designing, documenting, and modeling safety systems, pressure relief networks, and general plant fluid-flow systems.
218.
Vista
5.1
5.5
7.0
(last version)
Windows
VISTA is the fastest selling 3D field processing system in the world.
219.
Landmark VIP
2003
2007
2008
Windows
VIP, Landmark's reservoir simulation technology suite, provides complete pre-processing, simulation and post-processing workflows to engineers and asset teams. The VIP Windows-based interface, database design and integrated workflows dramatically improve the efficiency of all simulation tasks, from initial data assembly, job design and submittal, through simulation and production prediction.
Building on its strength as a full-physics simulator, Windows-based tools make it much easier to perform simulation and analysis in the VIP suite. VIP tools allows the entire asset team to quickly leverage reservoir simulation results to improve well planning and reservoir management decisions.

----------


## Derek1

No.
Software
Version
Platform
Short Description
220.
Petroleum workbench
1.6.3
1.8.2
Windows
The Petroleum Workbench is a full suite of development geology, log analysis, well test interpretation, production, reservoir engineering and simulation applications in a single, seamless software solution. It is designed for the professional non-expert to expert user involved in a reservoir management asset team.
221.
Schlumberger WellTest
6.02
Windows
WELLTEST is a pressure transient test design and analysis tool that combines a unique, innovative approach to manual type curve matching with traditional straight line analysis methods and automatic type curve matching.
222.
Win Fence
2.0
Windows
Win Fence can be used to graphically create detailed, full-color, cross-sections and fence diagrams quickly and easily. The program can be used to interpret and map soil and rock layers, contamination, fossils, minerals and hydrocarbons.
223.
WinFlow
3.0
Windows
WinFlow is an interactive, analytical modeling tool that simulates two dimensional steady-state and transient ground-water flow.
224.
Winlog
4.33
Windows
Winlog can be used to quickly create, edit and print geotechnical, environmental, mining, and oil & gas borehole and well logs. The graphical windows interface displays the log as it is changed and shows exactly how the log will look when it is printed. Borehole and well logs can be printed in black and white or color.
225.
WinPics
5.0
5.1
5.4
Windows
WinPics is a versatile and technically sophisticated geophysical interpretation system that gives you complete functionality at a low cost. This valuable tool is faster, better integrated and more powerful than ever  bringing geophysical and geological platforms together for the first time ever.
226.
EnvisionVSX
2004
Windows
Envision3Ds seismic big brother, EnvisionVSX, brings a whole new meaning to the words seismic visualization. EnvisionVSX is Divestco's new 3D visualization engine for WinPics projects.
227.
WMS
7.0
Windows
The Watershed Modeling System (WMS) is a comprehensive graphical modeling environment for all phases of watershed hydrology and hydraulics. WMS includes powerful tools to automate modeling processes such as automated basin delineation, geometric parameter calculations, GIS overlay computations (CN, rainfall depth, roughness coefficients, etc.), cross-section extraction from terrain data, and many more!
228.
WinSim DESIGN II
8.73
9.05
9.31
Windows
DESIGN II is a powerful and comprehensive process simulation computer program which performs complete heat and material balance calculations for a wide variety of petrochemical, chemical, and refinery processes.
229.
WEM
10.50.3
Windows
P. E. Moseley & Associates are proud to offer *THE PREMIUM* well
Performance program, the Well Evaluation Model (*WEM*). The standard version of *WEM* addresses most single well applications. For very complex systems consider upgrading to the professional version of WEM (*WEMPro*). Regardless of which version suits your applications, we stand behind our pledge to _keep_ *WEM* well ahead of all the others.
*WEM: The Solution for Optimizing Well Productivity*
Well performance analysis (i.e. Nodal Analysis) is based on the
principle that one can independently characterize reservoir inflow and
Wellbore outflow as functions of flow rate. The single rate that
balances the pressure losses in the inflow-outflow system defines well
Flow. Starting from this premise / optimizing well productivity/ has
evolved to a process of systematic updating of well parameters and
comparing incremental flow rates with the associated cost of the
Proposed changes.
230.
Well Cat
Last version
Windows
WELLCAT (Well Casing and Tubing) is an integrated suite of programs that both predict temperatures and pressures in the wellbore and analyze stresses and deformation (including buckling) in tubing and casing.
WELLCAT makes it possible for you to perform the following essential tasks:
 Accurate temperature modeling
 Reliable service life analysis
 C
ritical well design
 C
omplex tubular stress and movement analysis
 M
ultiString analysis
The
illustration below shows the interrelationship between the applications making up the WELLCAT system. The arrows indicate the results from one program that can be input into another. Click a product name in the diagram for more information.
231.
Intergraph Smart Sketch
5.0021
windows
Smart Sketch is an outstanding example of 2D drafting software from Intergraph. Remarkably, considering its exceptionally good features and the fact that it is produced and marketed by one of the biggest and oldest firms in the CAD business, it is not all that widely known. It began several years ago as Imagineer-Technical and was introduced at the same time as Intergraphs equally outstanding new 3D mechanical design software, Solid Edge. Later, Solid Edge was sold to Unigraphics but Imagineer remained with Intergraph and was renamed Smart Sketch. That name does reflect its smart features that help you sketch designs up very quickly, but perhaps it also might be considered to imply that it may not be a fully-fledged accurate drafting tool. Be assured however, that Smart Sketch is indeed a highly accurate and fully featured professional 2D CAD system. Its just easier and quicker to use than many.
232.
GeoVista
4.1
Windows
233.
Rockworks
2006
2007
2008
Windows
RockWorks has long been the standard in the petroleum, environmental, geotechnical and mining industry for subsurface data visualization because of popular tools
Such as maps, logs, cross sections, fence diagrams, solid models and volumetric.
RockWorks gives you numerous options for analyzing your subsurface data, and accepts many different data types, such as stratigraphy, lithology, downhole data,
Fracture data and hydrology and aquifer data.
234.
Log Plot
2005
2007
2008
Windows
LogPlot has been used by geoscientists since 1983 to display their geotechnical, environmental, geophysical, mud/gas, and mining data as a graphic boring log. LogPlot offers almost unlimited flexibility for log layout via its easy-to-use, built-in Log Designer. With a WYSIWYG, point-and-click
Interface, Log Plot s Log Designer makes it easy to customize logs for different clients and projects.
Field data can be entered into LogPlot s Data Editor using the keyboard, copy/paste, data collection, and/or import tools (LAS, RockWorks, Excel, ASCII, and DBF). Multiple libraries of soil and rock types are
Included with LogPlot, and you can easily customize them to suit your company s needs. Compile the data into the design at any vertical scale for singe-page, multi-page, or continuous logs. Distribute the
free
Log View program with your logs so your clients can view and print your LogPlot logs. Or, create HTML log pages or JPG, BMP, TIFF, PNG, WMF and EMF images.
LogPlot is offered with academic and multiple-seat discounts. Single-user, multiple-user, and network versions are available.
235.
Abaqus
2003
Windows
Developing products and processes that meet aggressive performance and cost targets requires unified simulation tools that not only produce realistic results, but also enable collaboration throughout the enterprise.
To meet this requirement, SIMULIA offers the Abaqus product suite for Unified Finite Element Analysis, multi physics solutions for insight into challenging cross-disciplinary problems, and SIMULIA SLM for managing simulation data, processes, and intellectual property.
Unified FEA
The Abaqus product suite enables engineers to use a common model for simulating a variety of in-service conditions at the component and system level including static deflection, noise and vibration, thermal cycling, manufacturing, assembly, and end-of-life scenarios.
The product suite includes:
*Abaqus/CAE for modeling, meshing, visualization, and process automation
*Abaqus/Standard for static and dynamic, linear and nonlinear, implicit analysis
*Abaqus/Explicit for dynamic and quasi-static explicit analysis
236.
IPOS
2.4.4b
(last version)
Windows
Optimize your production plan and maximize NPV
IPOS is the reservoir engineers preferred tool for short to long term development planning and optimization.
IPOS optimizes production profiles and performs short and long term planning of multiple reservoir developments. It is a pragmatic alternative to rigorous dynamic flow modeling or large spreadsheet modeling.
Typically, an IPOS model can be set up in hours, and a simulation run in less than a minute. When there is a need to run a large number of sensitivities and scenarios, IPOS allows the proper assessment of uncertainty in the production profiles.
 Easy to use and extremely fast
 Finds the optimal production plan
 R
uns large numbers of sensitivity cases
 S
olves a wide range of optimization problems
237.
Water GEMS
6.5120i
Windows
Water Distribution Modeling and Management
Water GEMS is a comprehensive and easy to use water distribution modeling solution featuring interoperability across stand-alone, ArcGIS, AutoCAD, and Micro Station environments. From fire flow and water quality simulations, to criticality and energy cost analysis, to advanced Genetic Algorithm optimization, Water GEMS comes equipped with everything you need in a flexible multi-platform environment.

----------


## Derek1

238.
Cerberus Wire line
2007`
Windows
Cerberus is the worlds leading modeling software for planning and performing electric line and slickline operations in deviated wells.
Cerberus for Wireline is unique software for planning the deployment of cable-conveyed tools, especially in highly deviated or complex trajectory wells, by modeling the cumulative mechanical and hydraulic forces to ensure the target depth can be reached, the job performed, and the tools returned to surface safely and efficiently with the chosen equipment.
First introduced in 1999, Cerberus for Wireline is relied upon by service companies and operators worldwide for planning and performing logging, perforating and slickline operations in open and cased hole.
GPseismic
239.
2007
Windows
GPSeismic applications fulfill the most demanding seismic survey requirements:
 Data Processing
Qui
kLoad computes or imports stakeout points in grid coordinates and transforms them into WGS84 geographic coordinates. QuikLoad provides several methods for the user to choose all or several stakeout points for upload to the rover data collector. Both raster and vector layers can be displayed in the background.
QuikView downloads stakeout and surveyed coordinates from a data collector and transforms the latter from geographic to grid coordinates. Ellipsoid heights are converted to orthometric heights using a seamless link to any of several available geoid undulation models. Graphical point and click capabilities allows the user to display all relevant coordinate and quality control data for each point.
QuikCon QuikCon processes conventional survey data and is structured towards processing reciprocal surveys although radial and leap surveys are accommodated. QuikCon provides numerous visual ways of verifying raw observations and processed coordinates. Thirty raw conventional formats can be processed. A sunshot utility capable of Hour Angle and Altitude methods is included.
 Data Management
GPS
QL accesses the .mdb database populated by the QuikLoad and QuikView programs and includes a point and click query building tool, a custom report builder, and DXF and SHP file creation tools. A seamless two-way link with QuikMap provides the user with the ability to map any of 100 queries. There is provision for import of numerous files (e, g,, Excel, Dbase, generic and vibe ASCII, and MDB) as new tables to assist in other data management chores.'
QuikMap has numerous coordinate handling capabilities. QuikMap can create fold plots, compare coordinate files,create bagdrop locations, and draw connecting arcs or lines between matching points. QuikMap can display line profies, provides several methods of interpolation, and displays and utilizes exclusion zones. There are sophisticated routines for converting complex CAD line files to XZO exclusion zone files. Single point or multiple point moves are possible. All graphic elements (points, connecting lines, and exclusion zones) can be output to DXF and SHP files. QuikMap determines line intersections, and performs several types of proximity tests. Custom reports can be made from any operation. Image background support is included as well.'
 Mapping
GPA
rc is a powerful but easy to learn mapping tool. It allows for up to 100 layers which can be comprised of point, line and polygon SHP files, DXF, DGN and DWG Cad files, or TIFF, JPG and BMP raster images. It also allows the user to import ASCII files and supports .XZO exclusion zones. Imported ASCII files can be transformed in almost any conceivable manner. GPArc features an image registration utility which creates world files or transforms existing ones. GPArc is based on the ArcObjects libraries. These are the same libraries that the ESRI products, ArcInfo and ArcView are built on and therefore allow exceptional rendering and editing capabilities.'
GPArc is installed with the other GPSeismic applications but will not run without an ESRI runtime license. If you have an ESRI 'Arc' product installed, you might already have this runtime file. If you don't, the license can be purchased from ESRI for $500.
 Fleet and vehicle tracking
GPN
av is a powerful but easy to learn mapping tool and also features realtime GPS tracking. GPNav allows for up to 100 layers which can be comprised of point, line and polygon SHP files, DXF, DGN and DWG Cad files, or TIFF, JPG and BMP raster images. GPNav features enhanced real time graphics for depicting height, depth, DOP, Sats, Pitch and Roll. It also features a steering indicator which can be configured in three ways(left/right steering, distance to go, and inline/cross line depictions). The graphical interface can be customized in many different ways to suit the job.
GPNav uses SHP files as the basis for tracking. Any SHP point can be the single current target. The user can click on the point he wants to be the target, specify the target by name or press a button to increment the target. When logging, the user can have the next target automatically be selected once the current target is logged. The user can also follow a script, which is a simple file containing the stations to be shot (in the order they appear in the file).
GPNav has support for inputting up to two positions, heading and depth. It also supports a port for outputting the vessel position (for example, if relaying the position). Logging can be on time, distance, zero inline to target, serial line event or automatically when certain criteria are met (within a specified distance to target, speed has dropped below a certain value, and a specified time has elapsed). In the zero inline mode, you can elect to raise a serial line in advance of the zero inline shot and raise a second line at the exact time of the shot. This could be used for applications such as shallow marine seismic.
GPLocator is an application capable of tracking up to 100 vehicles simultaneously in real time. Starting with Version 2005.1, it is distributed during any installation or update, but it is an optional application which requires unique key programming. Contact DSS Inc. for pricing.
GPLocator allows each vehicle to be configured with regard to its symbol type, color and label. Several serial and network communication protocols are supported and we will gladly add custom communication protocols for users at no charge. At present, five distict serial protocols, two flat file formats, Internet UDP packets and Fleet Management Solutions (FMS) web requested data is supported. There are logging and playback capabilities, and a utility that converts the log file into an MDB database and allows the user full query and reporting capabilities. Alerts include tests for proximity, exclusion zone, data age, and vehicle movement.
240.
Pie
2008
Windows
the PIE well-test analysis program is a complete package for the manipulation and interpretation of pressure transient tests for oil and gas wells. Some of the main features are:
 A standard Windows user interface for data manipulation and display of analysis plots. Full copy and paste facilities are available to exchange data with other programs (e.g. a spreadsheet, word processor, or another copy of PIE).
 Graphical data processing to reduce large sets of raw rate or pressure measurements to a manageable size.
 A
complete set of analysis plots ranging from simple Horner and Derivative plots to specialized plots like the "Sand-Face Rate Convolution" plot.
 A
n extensive set of type-curve models that cover a wide range of well and reservoir systems.
 N
on-linear regression to adjust all of the parameters for a type-curve model to obtain the best fit to the analysis data.
 A
variety of type-curve analysis methods ranging from simple "draw-down type-curves" to multi-well type-curve simulation. The type-curve simulation includes a variety of production constraints (e.g. compute rates for a fixed flowing pressure).
 A
vailable for Windows 2000/XP/Vista systems.
 P
IE is year-2000 compliant

----------


## Derek1

239.
2007
Windows
GPSeismic applications fulfill the most demanding seismic survey requirements:
 Data Processing
Qui
kLoad computes or imports stakeout points in grid coordinates and transforms them into WGS84 geographic coordinates. QuikLoad provides several methods for the user to choose all or several stakeout points for upload to the rover data collector. Both raster and vector layers can be displayed in the background.
QuikView downloads stakeout and surveyed coordinates from a data collector and transforms the latter from geographic to grid coordinates. Ellipsoid heights are converted to orthometric heights using a seamless link to any of several available geoid undulation models. Graphical point and click capabilities allows the user to display all relevant coordinate and quality control data for each point.
QuikCon QuikCon processes conventional survey data and is structured towards processing reciprocal surveys although radial and leap surveys are accommodated. QuikCon provides numerous visual ways of verifying raw observations and processed coordinates. Thirty raw conventional formats can be processed. A sunshot utility capable of Hour Angle and Altitude methods is included.
 Data Management
GPS
QL accesses the .mdb database populated by the QuikLoad and QuikView programs and includes a point and click query building tool, a custom report builder, and DXF and SHP file creation tools. A seamless two-way link with QuikMap provides the user with the ability to map any of 100 queries. There is provision for import of numerous files (e, g,, Excel, Dbase, generic and vibe ASCII, and MDB) as new tables to assist in other data management chores.'
QuikMap has numerous coordinate handling capabilities. QuikMap can create fold plots, compare coordinate files,create bagdrop locations, and draw connecting arcs or lines between matching points. QuikMap can display line profies, provides several methods of interpolation, and displays and utilizes exclusion zones. There are sophisticated routines for converting complex CAD line files to XZO exclusion zone files. Single point or multiple point moves are possible. All graphic elements (points, connecting lines, and exclusion zones) can be output to DXF and SHP files. QuikMap determines line intersections, and performs several types of proximity tests. Custom reports can be made from any operation. Image background support is included as well.'
 Mapping
GPA
rc is a powerful but easy to learn mapping tool. It allows for up to 100 layers which can be comprised of point, line and polygon SHP files, DXF, DGN and DWG Cad files, or TIFF, JPG and BMP raster images. It also allows the user to import ASCII files and supports .XZO exclusion zones. Imported ASCII files can be transformed in almost any conceivable manner. GPArc features an image registration utility which creates world files or transforms existing ones. GPArc is based on the ArcObjects libraries. These are the same libraries that the ESRI products, ArcInfo and ArcView are built on and therefore allow exceptional rendering and editing capabilities.'
GPArc is installed with the other GPSeismic applications but will not run without an ESRI runtime license. If you have an ESRI 'Arc' product installed, you might already have this runtime file. If you don't, the license can be purchased from ESRI for $500.
 Fleet and vehicle tracking
GPN
av is a powerful but easy to learn mapping tool and also features realtime GPS tracking. GPNav allows for up to 100 layers which can be comprised of point, line and polygon SHP files, DXF, DGN and DWG Cad files, or TIFF, JPG and BMP raster images. GPNav features enhanced real time graphics for depicting height, depth, DOP, Sats, Pitch and Roll. It also features a steering indicator which can be configured in three ways(left/right steering, distance to go, and inline/cross line depictions). The graphical interface can be customized in many different ways to suit the job.
GPNav uses SHP files as the basis for tracking. Any SHP point can be the single current target. The user can click on the point he wants to be the target, specify the target by name or press a button to increment the target. When logging, the user can have the next target automatically be selected once the current target is logged. The user can also follow a script, which is a simple file containing the stations to be shot (in the order they appear in the file).
GPNav has support for inputting up to two positions, heading and depth. It also supports a port for outputting the vessel position (for example, if relaying the position). Logging can be on time, distance, zero inline to target, serial line event or automatically when certain criteria are met (within a specified distance to target, speed has dropped below a certain value, and a specified time has elapsed). In the zero inline mode, you can elect to raise a serial line in advance of the zero inline shot and raise a second line at the exact time of the shot. This could be used for applications such as shallow marine seismic.
GPLocator is an application capable of tracking up to 100 vehicles simultaneously in real time. Starting with Version 2005.1, it is distributed during any installation or update, but it is an optional application which requires unique key programming. Contact DSS Inc. for pricing.
GPLocator allows each vehicle to be configured with regard to its symbol type, color and label. Several serial and network communication protocols are supported and we will gladly add custom communication protocols for users at no charge. At present, five distict serial protocols, two flat file formats, Internet UDP packets and Fleet Management Solutions (FMS) web requested data is supported. There are logging and playback capabilities, and a utility that converts the log file into an MDB database and allows the user full query and reporting capabilities. Alerts include tests for proximity, exclusion zone, data age, and vehicle movement.
240.
Pie
2008
Windows
the PIE well-test analysis program is a complete package for the manipulation and interpretation of pressure transient tests for oil and gas wells. Some of the main features are:
 A standard Windows user interface for data manipulation and display of analysis plots. Full copy and paste facilities are available to exchange data with other programs (e.g. a spreadsheet, word processor, or another copy of PIE).
 Graphical data processing to reduce large sets of raw rate or pressure measurements to a manageable size.
 A
complete set of analysis plots ranging from simple Horner and Derivative plots to specialized plots like the "Sand-Face Rate Convolution" plot.
 A
n extensive set of type-curve models that cover a wide range of well and reservoir systems.
 N
on-linear regression to adjust all of the parameters for a type-curve model to obtain the best fit to the analysis data.
 A
variety of type-curve analysis methods ranging from simple "draw-down type-curves" to multi-well type-curve simulation. The type-curve simulation includes a variety of production constraints (e.g. compute rates for a fixed flowing pressure).
 A
vailable for Windows 2000/XP/Vista systems.
 P
IE is year-2000 compliant
241.
B & R Promax
2006
Windows
ProMax is a powerful and versatile process simulation software package that is used by engineers worldwide to design and optimize gas processing, refining and chemical facilities. Totally integrated with Microsoft Visio, Excel and Word, ProMax is a comprehensive tool that significantly extends the capabilities of its predecessors, TSWEET and PROSIM. A simple user interface, multiple flowsheet capabilities, over 50 thermodynamic packages, 2300 pure components, OLE automation and oil characterization are a few of the features that make ProMax the "must have" simulation resource.
242.
SONDEX WARRIOR
7.01
7.2
2008
Windows
The Warrior Well Logging System consists of a tool interface and power supply panel, a computer, a printer and optional depth, line speed, line weight panel, and perforating power supply. The software supports most cased hole logging tools from a wide selection of tool manufacturers. The tool interface panel contains the necessary circuits to interface to most cased hole tools, both analog and digital. The depth encoder and line weight interfaces are built into the panel, as is the down hole tool power supply. All functions are digitally controlled from the software, with the power supply having a manual control mode. The panel incorporates data acquisition functions primary DSP based, that interface to the host computer through the industry standard Universal Serial Bus (USB). A seven port USB hub is also incorporated inside the panel allowing a single cable connection to the host computer. The computer can be almost any machine running Windows 2000, XP and Vista, with a USB port, i.e. rack mount or notebook computers may be used. A second monitor may usually be attached to provide a hoistman's or client's display. The system supports most thermal well log plotters and a selection of color printers. An optional depth, line speed and line weight panel is available. This panel provides 12 vdc powered, independent depth measurement. It connects to the host computer through the USB and can be synchronized from the host depth or the host depth may be read from the depth panel. An optional perforating power supply is available. The software provides all the usual well logging functions and supports tools from a wide selection of manufacturers.
243.
Tesseral
5_2D
Windows
244.
VMGThermo
5.0
Windows
Power your Engineering Calculations with VMGThermo VMGThermo enables engineers and software developers to quickly implement rigorous thermophyscial property packages in almost any application. VMGThermo is a Thermophysical Property System Add-in that provides accurate and robust thermophysical property support to engineering software application programs and spreadsheets. The software system is provided as a comprehensive set of application programming interfaces, which can power any application which can benefit from high quality physical properties.
VMGThermo accurately predicts phase equilibria and physical properties for most mixtures found in Oil and Gas, Refining, Petrochemical and Chemical industries. VMGThermo operates on Windows or Linux and includes application programming interfaces for EXCEL, Visual Basic, Visual C++, C, C++, FORTRAN, Access, Word and MATLAB.
245.
VisualVoxAt
6.22
2008
Windows
VisualVoxAt is integrated, Windows-based software for seismic attribute generation, visualization, calibration, classification and interpretation. When evaluating seismic data, you want to see all the details, extract the best combination of attributes and assess reservoir potential as quickly as possible. With conventional techniques, you can't see details beyond broadband seismic resolution and extracting the right attributes can take up valuable production time. VisualVoxAt enables you to visualize your data at multiple seismic resolutions and quickly identify the attributes that impact hydrocarbon distribution. As an enhancement to your existing seismic interpretation workflows, it can increase productivity and save you time - and money. Key Benefits Enhanced Workflows Generate fit-for-purpose attributes to capture subtle variations in the seismic signal. Fast 3D Visualization Identify targets faster with multiple attribute volume visualization. View gathers, horizons, well logs and reservoir grids interactively.
Improve Interpretation Speed up interpretation time with interactive waveform picking, fault editing and data input wizards. Reduce Uncertainty Detect thin beds, faults and anomalies below seismic tuning thickness.
Informed Decisions Discover the geologic meaning of the attributes with advanced egression methods and neural network facies analysis.
r
246.
Whittle 2008
4.2
2008
Windows
247.
Carlson
2007
Windows
Software for land development professional
248.
Micromine
9.0
10.1
Windows
MICROMINE 10 is a major upgrade and contains many new exciting and improved features providing the best, easiest to use mining and exploration software to date
249.
WellCad
4
4.1
4.2
2008
Windows
Software for land development professional

----------


## Derek1

250.
Petrolog
2008
Windows
Petrolog is a specialized Log Data Management, Petrochemical and Image log Analysis software platform that performs many of the tasks associated with the management and evaluation of well log data. Petrolog is at the forefront of the industry by keeping abreast of new technology and the development of new advanced interpretation models.
Petrolog has been developed with the close interaction of its many users and their feedback. Crocker Data Processing welcomes any comments which will contribute to the future development of Petrolog to make it more powerful and intuitive for its users
Software Module Overview
Basic Module
This module is required for the basic Petrolog functionality and to support any additional modules. It includes the following items:
 Import/Export Data: Petrolog can import and export data from several industry standards including LIS, LAS/LBS 2.0, LAS 3.0, ASCII and SEG-Y into our proprietary binary format file. This module also has an extensive set of tools for verification and reading from a variety of legacy tape media and formats (including 9-track, DAT and Exabyte tape media).
 Petrolog Desktop: The Petrolog Desktop contains the various controls to create and manage a field or well based project including the Explorer, Log Listing, Workflow Explorer, Preferences and Calculator.

Petrolog Map view
: Mapping Quality Control tool including well paths, contouring, bubble maps and interactive well selection

Discrete Data Management
This is a set of user definable tables to allow management of well header information, any type of non-continuous well data (e.g. directional surveys, core, DST, formation tests, etc) and Strata type data (e.g. Formation Tops).

Continuous Log Management
: This is an extensive set of tools to manage, edit and perform simple processing of continuous well log data. The log editing functions include both tabular and graphical methods of merging, editing and TVD/TST processing.

User Algorithms
: A powerful and flexible scripting language to create user defined functions and processes.

Graphics
: Includes plots for all log types, histograms, cross-plots (both 2D and 3D) and stereographic projections. All graphics can be sent to all windows supported printers and plotters and to a variety of graphical formats including EMF, PDF, JPG etc.

Montage Editor
: A graphics editor that allows users to edit and build A0 or larger presentations including saved plots, cross-plots, histograms and any other type of images in almost any graphical format.

Data Mining
: Includes a variety of data analysis and reporting tools.
 P
etrolog Tools: A set of tools including a fully featured "petrophysics" calculator, utilities to convert existing Petrolog V9 data and plot formats to V10, graphics conversion utilities and the Petrolog evaluation request utility.
Log
Analysis
This
module provides an extensive variety of Petrophysical Log Analysis functionality including the following items:
 "Quick look" Analysis: A set of User Algorithms to enable
a user to manually perform a basic "step-by-step" log analysis to generate Vclay, Porosity and Water Saturation in sequence.
 CPX" Integrated Log Analysis: A fully integrated cross plot based analysis system utilizing the Complex Litho logy, Sand-Silt-Shale (SSS) or Two Water (TWA) models. This technique has been developed and refined by CDP over the last 20 years and is being used successfully for a huge range of clastic and carbonate environments from all over the world. The CPX integrated analysis includes the following features and output logs:
 En
vironmental Corrections for all standard logging tools from the major Wire line & LWD Service Companies (Schlumberger, Halliburton, BHI, Weatherford/Precision/Reeves, Tucker, Probe). The log analysis processing will handle any mixture of different logging tools in the same well.
 Vc
lay determinations from 9 clay indicators, with non-linear transforms and various final Vclay indicator selection options.
 Ab
ility to use any combination of external logs (Vclay, PHIT, PHIE) and input parameters (a, m, n, Rw etc)
 Ga
s and shale corrected Effective and Total Porosity automatically generated from best available porosity logs.
 Wi
de range of Saturation Equations based on both SWE (Indonesia, etc) and SWT (Waxman-Smits, etc) methodologies.

Dual clay resistivity model and glauconite options available with all models.

Lithology and permeability determination available using various techniques.

Uncertainty estimation of the key Petrophysical results.

Generation of a recomputed DTC, DTS and RHOB based on the results of the log analysis. Either the original logs or these results are used to compute and detailed set of Rock Mechanics and Rock Strength logs.

Additional processing available for various auxiliary logging tools and techniques including NMR, EPT and CBM (Coal Bed Methane) using the results of the CPX Integrated Analysis.

"CPX" Multi-well Processing: Unlimited number of wells can be processed utilizing strata selections and a single well reference CPX analysis.

Hydrocarbon Volume Reporting: Includes full single & multiwell lumping, P10/P50/P90 Petrophysical and cutoff uncertainty statistics, cutoff sensitivity module.

Neural Network Analysis: Use of a Self Organising Map technique to estimate missing logs, permeabilities or facies based on a representative training data set.
DL
IS
 The Import/Export DLIS module is required to Import or Export DLIS log data.
Multimin

A Multimin Probabilistic Analysis module to complement the existing "CPX" and "Quicklook" deterministic approaches. This will allow the user to fully define and utilise any mineral, mineral property, constraint and crossplot to determine your minerals and lithology
volumes probabilistically.
 An initial release is available in the Petrolog 10.5 which includes fully user definable minerals, properties, crossplots and a fully interactive crossplot based interface (similar to the CPX functionality). Further updates to the available constraints and processing options will progressively be introduced during 10.5 software upgrades.
Di
gitise

The Board Digitisation module allows digitisation of logs directly from film or prints using a digitising board.
Cased Hole Analysis

The Cased Hole Analysis (or "Prodlog") module is used to process Sigma and Carbon-Oxygen logs in conjunction with the Open Hole logs to determine changes in saturation over time.
Geophysics

The Synthetic Seismogram module includes the capability to read/write SEG-Y files, perform check shot corrections and compute synthetic seismograms using user defined wavelet convolution.
Cross-Sections

The Cross Section module is used to generate interactive 2D multi-well cross sections. The 10.5 release includes full directional/horizontal well paths, user defined well plot templates, interwell and interactive surfaces, faults, etc.
Imagelog

The Imagelog Analysis module supports a wide range of Dipmeter and Imaging tools (FMS, FMI, EMI, HMI, STAR, Sonic images, BHTV, 3, 4 or 6 arm dipmeter tools, RAB, ADN tools, Core photos, etc.). This module includes the following features:
 Imagelog graphics including Tadpoles/Sinusoids, Stereonets, Stick Plots, Azimuth Roses and Breakout Plots

Imagelog processing including accelerometer, Emex, speed corrections, button and pad depth shifts, arm swing, tool tilt, etc.
 Ad
vanced Dip Editor and Autodip Processing
 Fr
acture Frequency and Width Analysis
 Ad
vanced Stereonets
Imag
e Petrophysics
 Th
e Image Petrophysics module includes the computation of Azimuthal RT, Vclay, Porosity, Grain Size Sorting and Permeability distributions from Images. Includes graphical zoning, multi-linear and Sw resistivity compensation.
Sonic Waveform
 A
Sonic Waveform Analysis module to interactively pre-process and determine Compressional, Shear (monopole & dipole) and Stonely DT's for all available Wireline and LWD digital sonic tools. Includes a zone based control file, AGC, frequency filtering and flexural dispersion corrections. The 10.5.1 release includes a dipole shear anisotropy processing module.
251.
Well View
7.2.9
8.0
Windows
Well View is a complete well information management system. It covers well planning, drilling, completion, testing, and walkovers. Well View is a comprehensive well information system that combines a detailed data model with powerful schematic and reporting capabilities.
252.
SeisWare
6.03.02
Windows
Modern modular architecture, client driven development, efficiency, eases of use, and rock solid support. An innovative and dynamic seismic interpretation system, available to you on a no-risk annual subscription basis.
The development philosophy of SeisWare software embraces two primary objectives: efficiency and ease of use. While the accomplishment of certain tasks is common to all seismic interpretation systems, our software has been innovative from design to delivery. Windows based tool tips combined with multiple ways of easily accessing all functionality along with wizard based interfaces, lead the client easily through tasks such as data loading through to more complicated tasks such as time to depth conversion. These factors combine within SeisWare to provide the user with unparalleled ease of use, efficiency, and subsequently, productivity.
Why Customers Choose SeisWare software:
 Stable and efficient software
 All inclusive 2D/3D seismic interpretation
 Ra
pid user driven development
 In
telligent and intuitive interface
 In
tegration with other Windows based applications
 De
velopment and support staff continually incorporate customers feedback in the evolution of SeisWare software
 Ea
se of producing presentation material from Power Point to Windows plotting
 Zo
kero only develops one product which is our sole focus
 Un
paralleled software support from support engineers who have been with SeisWare since inception
 Ne
w versions every 7 months and phone support are free with current subscription fee
 Co
st effective annual renewal fee with no large upfront purchase cost
253.
NETool
3.0.2
2008
Windows
NETool is a steady-state completion hydraulics and near-wellbore numerical simulator for accurate calculation of well performance. NETool is filling the gap between conventional reservoir simulators and well hydraulics software. NETool enables fast calculation of multiphase flow in reservoir and well for both simple and advanced completions.
 Open Hole
 Slotted Liner
 Wi
re-wrapped Screens
 Bl
ank Pipe
 Ca
sed Hole Cemented and Perforated
 In
flow Control Devices
 In
flow Control Valves
 Pa
ckers
 Op
en Hole Gravel Packs
 Ca
sed Hole Gravel Packs
 Zo
nal Isolated Completions
 Sm
art Wells
 Mu
lti-lateral wells
 Co
llapsed rock in annulus
The
completion elements and completion parameters can be varied with full flexibility along the well in order to establish exact models for the actual completions.

----------


## tuancham

I agree with you!!!!

----------


## stingy39

Derek,

I think it is better for us to see  internet address (where do u get or copied etc ) or just upload one word document to rapidshare or somewhere.

Thx

----------


## Derek1

ok stingy39  i upload the file at mihd.net and this the link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
but pleas not that i don't have this software and i found that it will be better for us to send it as separate post for easy sharing software and discussion about it

----------


## coconut123

Derek1,can i exchage your petro-sim 3.0?

----------


## aliali

Good Work Derek


thanksSee More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## Derek1

> ok stingy39  i upload the file at mihd.net and this the link 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> *but pleas not that i don't have this software and i found that it will be better for us to send it as separate post for easy sharing software and discussion about it*







> Derek1,can i exchange your petro-sim 3.0?



*I don't have this software and if i have it i share without exchange i only have the list and if you found that one of this software can help you you can open new thread and ask for it request it throw this thread may be some one share*

----------


## stingy39

Thx alot Derek. It is good to see all software in one document.

----------


## abdelurgamm

dear derek1
thank you for the rich and better list, good work.
 but untl now we havent a link when we can download some soft . please give us how to find the soft
thanks alots of
abdel

----------


## Tyreplier

Hi

I need to get hold of Encom Profile Analyst or Encom EMFLOW (any version OK) - can anyone help?

Thanks

----------


## oil man

i dont know most of these . wa

----------


## Tyreplier

thank you brother - can anyone else help

these are softwares made by Encom (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ) -I need encom PA (profile analyst) or EMFLOW for my project 

also i could use Emigma softwares by Petros Eikon -www.petroseikon.com

----------


## urien

Hehehe !!! go get him Geosofts!! ....... I mean PETROWARE!!

----------


## am1116

> *dear all i found list for most petroleum software that use in petroleum industry  i hope if we can share tutorials and source for this software  * 
> 
> *No.
> Software
> Version
> Platform
> Short Description*
> 
> 1.
> ...



dear friend
would u plz help me to find FracCADE and StimCADE software!?
I need them for my project!
thanks

----------


## wangren

do you have the coade tank v3.1?, can you share it?
my e-mail is wangshengfff@hotmai.com

----------


## unlock

thanks

----------


## lserpach

Dear Derek1,

I see that you kniw a lot abut software...I wonder if you have some tutorials or solved problems using CaesarII. If so please share with us... I`d really appreciate...

regards.

Luis.

----------


## xxwwtt

Hello:
   I need jason 8.2,please contact me,thank you


xwt_2001@yahoo.com.cnSee More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## cemoi1

if u have openwells with licence plz share it to me
for.drilling@hotmail.com

----------


## hapciuu2003

Please share to me at hapciuu2003@yahoo.com
Control Station
3
Windows
Control Station is software for:
A) loop analysis and controller tuning
B) Hands-on process control training.
C) Control system simulation.
D) performance and capability studies
thank you

----------


## Dagosauriio

Hi Derek1, do you have a link to OFM? ( de number 164 software in your list) I really need this software to finish a proyect.

my email: dagosapiens@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## Polymer

Great job derek1

thanx

----------


## ffirat

please share control station my mail address firat_f@hotmail.com Thanks.

----------


## Abbasali Jomegi

Dear,
I am Abbasali Jomegi. I am MSC Student on Geodesy Field . Now, I am Study on my Thesis. I GPSeismic Software.
Would you help me?
I want to Use GPSeismic Software, is it possible?. Would you Help me by sending or sharing this software?

With Best regard,
Abbasali Jomegi

**************************************************  *
Mobile: ++98-912-6109062
E-mail: ajomegi@gmail.com
**************************************************  *

----------


## mkhurram79

nice information

----------


## ahmed_2010

hi Derek1  
i thing that it is better to upload these softwares.
which is the objective of this forum.
thx

----------


## ksgoutham

Where can we download them free?

----------


## nizam144

Brother if you can share fieldflo and wellflo software, I want to learn these software, if you have tutorials please also share those. I am a masters student,
Thanks
Nizam
nizam_nedian@yahoo.com

----------


## nizam144

Bro, I need PVTi, can you share with me. I am a masters student and taking courses related to pvt analysis.
It would be a great help for me to work on the software,
Thanks
Nizam
nizam_nedian@yahoo.com

----------


## Tales

Hi Derek,



Do you have the CMG Suite 2008 or later? can you share it?

my e-mail is tales.dornelles@gmail.com.

Thanks.

Tales.See More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## prasopchai01

anyone have Gegiga or rayfract license? i can exchange with my Encom activater
nueng_prasopchai@hotmail.com

----------


## prasopchai01

anyone want to exchange rayfract or Geogiga seismic with my Encom software package activater?
nueng_prasopchai@hotmail.com

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
Really nobody has TK_S v.8.5 with SP2?
Upload it, please! Or send me to geoluden@gmail.com, please!

----------


## bb8800

Dear friends!
Really nobody has TK_S v.8.5 with SP2?
Upload it, please! Or send me to sang0606@yahoo.com, please!
thanks!

----------


## abdersaihi

Hi Brothers;
    I Need license for Whittle 4.1.2
    thanks

----------


## Luden

Dear friends!
Does anybody have S_MT version 8.5 with SP2?
Upload for us, please! Or send me to geoluden@gmail.com, please!

----------


## Luden

*New version 8.6 Has Been Released!!!*

Somebody has this version already?
Upload for us, please! Or send me to geoluden@gmail.com, please!

Thank in advance!

----------


## josefreitas

this list is soberb. Can you give me the link of Control Station 3 for jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## rus034

Dear friends!!!
Does anybody have Tempest 6.5's Full license?
rus034@mail.ru

----------


## paolomaldini

NEED for  NFracturedRes  softwares

----------


## panosf77

where is the

----------


## vutiendat1503

Can you help me?
search software cutlogic 1D 4.20 with -----/key
send address email: vutiendat1503@gmail.com


Thank you very much!See More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## iso9001belge

iso 9001 belgelendirme...

----------


## oil_1967

Hi All,

Im interested in WINPICS  5.6.4. if anyone cabh help me.

ung_ipn@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## MEHTA

I needed pv-elite 2011 
mi I.D mehul2907@gmail.com

----------


## coronadoolivos

Please I need the wellcad soft, any body can Help me  :Frown:

----------


## Hüseyin420

güzel paylasım tesekkurler devamını beklıyoruz.

----------


## akhmadiev_ruslan

Could somebody say a licence code/file for NeTool 3.2.0? I could upload a few programs for well performnce analysis too. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## olevin

Yes I have IP4, Techlog, CMG, PETREL, Eclipse, GF4.5, RMS2011 all latest version
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------


## tk_crk

> Yes I have IP4, Techlog, CMG, PETREL, Eclipse, GF4.5, RMS2011 all latest version
> Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com



Hi, be carefull Guys. This man is seller

----------


## olevin

No I am a soft collector, and perfer to exchange new softwares

----------


## combatlan

Salam brothers, do you have a software that can easily draw well bore components for example pump, electrical submersible pump, packer, casing, and etc? Would also love to have subpump.

----------


## kien45

Help me!
All body,

I need ****** or serial of Mapinfo Professional 2011(It can run "Drilling modul of Discover 2011")

Thanks.

----------


## Antonoil

Help me ,I need cerberus 9.0 for coiled tube.


antonoil@yeah.net.    thanks!See More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## seel_20

I have cerberus 9.0  Installer; but without ********.

----------


## Antonoil

> I have cerberus 9.0  Installer; but without ********.



please send to me,antonoil@yeah.net .Thanks

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mssqatan

Team , 
please help, I'm looking for Design Pro Schlumberger software for Electrical Submeresible Pump design.

Thanks,

----------


## bendorf

Dear Seel_20
could you please send me cerberus 9.0 Installer?
thanks

----------


## seel_20

you can find it here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
We still waiting the its --------. If you can; the newer version will be available.

----------


## bendorf

thanks seel, 
will try to fix it

----------


## periprocto

thankyou for share it!

----------


## abdou2403

Hi seel_20

Would you please give us the password of the files you have posted to 4shared, seem good materials.
abdou2303@aol.fr
regards

----------


## bendorf

please send us the password
thanks dear

----------


## Alvikernes

Hi Guys&#161;&#161;

Can you help me with the Halliburton Simulation Software (Halliburton Tool Simulator), i don't find this one.

Thanks.

----------


## lino2008

please i need WEMpro

See More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## amir51

do you have the CADWORX?, can you share it?
my e-mail is amirkouhi@gmail.com

----------


## abdou2403

See this one:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amir51

and COADE CEASAR II 5.2 or 5.3?, can you share it?
my e-mail is amirkouhi@gmail.com
best regards

----------


## abdou2403

No I haven't,

concerning CADWORX (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]), to be honest, It is not my post, It can be found just by 

searching in 4...ed. I hope it is not secured.

regards

----------


## pk1300pk

Hi everybody,
Does anyone have scan or pdf version of:
"BOAST II: A Three Dimensional, Three-Phase Black Oil Applied Simulation Tool"
I need it to better understand the coding of the BOAST II.

Really Thanks

----------


## pk1300pk

Hi everybody,
Does anyone have scan or pdf version of:
"BOAST II: A Three Dimensional, Three-Phase Black Oil Applied Simulation Tool"
I need it to better understand the coding of the BOAST II.

Really Thanks

----------


## STD manager

*IEEE New Documens ...*

Document Number 	Date 	Title 	
1. 	IEEE 802.1AEBW [67 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.1AEBW
2013.02.07 	Local and metropolitan area networks - Media Access Control (MAC) Security Amendment 2: Extended Packet Numbering - IEEE Computer Society 	

2. 	IEEE 1554 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1554 ERTA
2013.02.07 	Errata to Recommended Practice for Inertial Sensor Test Equipment, Instrumentation, Data Acquisition, and Analysis 	

3. 	IEEE C37.94 [26 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.94
2013.01.01 	N Times 64 Kilobit Per Second Optical Fiber Interfaces Between Teleprotection and Multiplexer Equipment 	

4. 	IEEE NESCIR570 [3 Page(s)] 	IEEE NESCIR570
2012.12.17 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

5. 	IEEE C62.39 [39 Page(s)] 	IEEE C62.39
2012.12.17 	Test Methods and Preferred Values for Self-Restoring Current-Limiter Components Used in Telecommunication Surge Protection 	

6. 	IEEE C57.12.10 CORR 1 [14 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.12.10 CORR 1
2012.12.05 	Standard Requirements for Liquid-Immersed Power Transformers Corrigendum 1: Correction of 5.1.9 Sudden Pressure Relay 	

7. 	IEEE C57.17 [55 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.17
2012.12.05 	Requirements for Arc Furnace Transformers 	

8. 	IEEE 1671.2 [52 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1671.2
2012.12.05 	Automatic Test Markup Language (ATML) Instrument Description 	

9. 	IEEE 18 [39 Page(s)] 	IEEE 18
2012.12.05 	Shunt Power Capacitors 	

10. 	IEEE 11073-10102 [186 Page(s)] 	IEEE 11073-10102
2012.12.05 	Health informatics-Point-of-care medical device communication Part 10102: Nomenclature-Annotated ECG 	

11. 	IEEE 422 [35 Page(s)] 	IEEE 422
2012.12.05 	Guide for the Design of Cable Raceway Systems for Electric Generating Facilities 	

12. 	IEEE C62.41.2 CORR 1 [14 Page(s)] 	IEEE C62.41.2 CORR 1
2012.12.05 	Recommended Practice on Characterization of Surges in Low-Voltage (1000 V and Less) AC Power Circuits Corrigendum 1: Deletion of Table A.2 and Associated Text 	

13. 	IEEE 308 [41 Page(s)] 	IEEE 308
2012.12.05 	Standard Criteria for Class 1E Power Systems for Nuclear Power Generating Stations 	

14. 	IEEE 81 [86 Page(s)] 	IEEE 81
2012.12.05 	Guide for Measuring Earth Resistivity, Ground Impedance, and Earth Surface Potentials of a Grounding System 	

15. 	IEEE 1332 [25 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1332
2012.12.05 	Reliability Program for the Development and Production of Electronic Products 	

16. 	IEEE 1067 [29 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1067
2012.12.05 	Guide for In-Service Use, Care, Maintenance, and Testing of Conductive Clothing for Use on Voltages up to 765 kV AC and 750 kV DC 	

17. 	IEEE 765 [26 Page(s)] 	IEEE 765
2012.12.05 	Preferred Power Supply (PPS) for Nuclear Power Generating Stations (NPGS) 	

18. 	IEEE 1793 [40 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1793
2012.12.05 	Guide for Planning and Designing Transition Facilities between Overhead and Underground Transmission Lines 	

19. 	IEEE 1900.1A [21 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1900.1A
2012.12.05 	Definitions and Concepts for Dynamic Spectrum Access: Terminology Relating to Emerging Wireless Networks, System Functionality, and Spectrum Management Amendment 1: Addition of New Terms and Associated Definitions 	

20. 	IEEE 835A [16 Page(s)] 	IEEE 835A
2012.12.05 	Standard Power Cable Ampacity Tables Amendment 1: Revision to Introduction 	

21. 	IEEE 1653.3 [55 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1653.3
2012.12.05 	Guide for Rail Transit Traction Power Systems Modeling 	

22. 	IEEE C57.143 [83 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.143
2012.12.05 	Guide for Application for Monitoring Equipment to Liquid-Immersed Transformers and Components 	

23. 	IEEE 1366 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1366 ERTA
2012.11.15 	Errata to Guide for Electric Power Distribution Reliability Indices 	

24. 	IEEE 3006 [303 Page(s)] 	IEEE 3006
2012.11.09 	Historical Reliability Data for IEEE 3006 Standards: Power Systems Reliability 	

25. 	IEEE C62.11 [121 Page(s)] 	IEEE C62.11
2012.10.19 	Metal-Oxide Surge Arresters for AC Power Circuits (>1 kV) 	

26. 	IEEE 802.11AD [628 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.11AD
2012.10.19 	Information technology-Telecommunications and information exchange between systems Local and metropolitan area networks-Specific requirements Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications Amendment 3: Enhancements for Very High Throughput in the 60 GHz Band - IEEE Computer Society 	

27. 	IEEE 1202 CORR 1 [14 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1202 CORR 1
2012.10.19 	Flame-Propagation Testing of Wire and Cable Corrigendum 1 	

28. 	IEEE 515.1 [84 Page(s)] 	IEEE 515.1
2012.10.19 	The Testing, Design, Installation, and Maintenance of Electrical Resistance Trace Heating for Commercial Applications 	

29. 	IEEE 1799 [48 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1799
2012.10.19 	Recommended Practice for Quality Control Testing of External Discharges on Stator Coils, Bars, and Windings 	

30. 	IEEE 1630 [74 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1630
2012.10.19 	Supporting Structures for Overhead Contact Systems for Transit Systems 	

31. 	IEEE C135.80 [46 Page(s)] 	IEEE C135.80
2012.10.19 	Fasteners for Overhead Line Construction 	

32. 	IEEE NESCIR569 [11 Page(s)] 	IEEE NESCIR569
2012.10.02 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

33. 	IEEE C37.104 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.104 ERTA
2012.09.24 	Errata to IEEE Guide for Automatic Reclosing of Circuit Breakers for AC Distribution and Transmission Lines 	

34. 	IEEE 979 [99 Page(s)] 	IEEE 979
2012.08.30 	Guide for Substation Fire Protection 	

35. 	IEEE C37.90.1 [53 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.90.1
2012.08.30 	Surge Withstand Capability (SWC) Tests for Relays and Relay Systems Associated with Electric Power Apparatus 	

36. 	IEEE 1680.2 [71 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1680.2
2012.08.30 	Environmental Assessment of Imaging Equipment - IEEE Computer Society 	

37. 	IEEE 1680.3 [61 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1680.3
2012.08.30 	Environmental Assessment of Televisions - IEEE Computer Society 	

38. 	IEEE 802.22.2 [44 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.22.2
2012.08.30 	Recommended Practice for Information Technology-Telecommunications and information exchange between systems Wireless Regional Area Networks (WRAN)-Specific requirements Part 22.2: Installation and Deployment of IEEE 802.22 Systems - IEEE Computer Society 	

39. 	IEEE 577 [25 Page(s)] 	IEEE 577
2012.08.30 	Standard Requirements for Reliability Analysis in the Design and Operation of Safety Systems for Nuclear Power Generating Stations 	

40. 	IEEE 802.16.1B [126 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.16.1B
2012.08.30 	WirelessMAN-Advanced Air Interface for Broadband Wireless Access Systems Amendment 1: Enhancements to Support Machine-to-Machine Applications - IEEE Computer Society 	

41. 	IEEE C57.154 [49 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.154
2012.08.30 	The Design, Testing, and Application of Liquid-Immersed Distribution, Power, and Regulating Transformers Using High-Temperature Insulation Systems and Operating at Elevated Temperatures 	

42. 	IEEE 802.16P [82 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.16P
2012.08.30 	Air Interface for Broadband Wireless Access Systems - Amendment 1: Enhancements to Support Machine-to-Machine Applications - IEEE Computer Society 	

43. 	IEEE 1635 [108 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1635
2012.08.30 	Guide for the Ventilation and Thermal Management of Batteries for Stationary Applications 	

44. 	IEEE 1609.12 [20 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1609.12
2012.08.30 	Wireless Access in Vehicular Environments (WAVE) - Identifier Allocations 	

45. 	IEEE C62.50 [63 Page(s)] 	IEEE C62.50
2012.08.30 	Performance Criteria and Test Methods for Plug-in (Portable) Multiservice (Multiport) Surge-Protective Devices for Equipment Connected to a 120 V/240 V Single Phase Power Service and Metallic Conductive Communication Line(s) 	

46. 	IEEE 1720 [102 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1720
2012.08.20 	Recommended Practice for Near-Field Antenna Measurements 	

47. 	IEEE 1031 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1031 ERTA
2012.06.18 	Errata to IEEE Guide for the Functional Specification of Transmission Static Var Compensators 	

48. 	IEEE 802.16.1 [1090 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.16.1
2012.06.08 	WirelessMAN-Advanced Air Interface for Broadband Wireless Access Systems - IEEE Computer Society 	

49. 	IEEE 1453.1 [78 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1453.1
2012.06.08 	Guide-Adoption of IEC/TR 61000-3-7:2008, Electromagnetic compatibility (EMC)-Limits-Assessment of emission limits for the connection of fluctuating installations to MV, HV and EHV power systems 	

50. 	IEEE C37.104 [72 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.104
2012.06.08 	Guide for Automatic Reclosing of Circuit Breakers for AC Distribution and Transmission Lines 	

51. 	IEEE C37.17 [27 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.17
2012.06.08 	Trip Systems for Low-Voltage (1000 V and below) AC and General Purpose (1500 V and below) DC Power Circuit Breakers 	

52. 	IEEE 1815 [821 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1815
2012.06.08 	Electric Power Systems Communications-Distributed Network Protocol (DNP3) 	

53. 	IEEE 802.16 [2544 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.16
2012.06.08 	Air Interface for Broadband Wireless Access Systems - IEEE Computer Society 	

54. 	IEEE 1609.3 CORR 1 [19 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1609.3 CORR 1
2012.06.08 	Wireless Access in Vehicular Environments (WAVE)-Networking Services Corrigendum 1: Miscellaneous Corrections 	

55. 	IEEE 1826 [46 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1826
2012.06.08 	Power Electronics Open System Interfaces in Zonal Electrical Distribution Systems Rated Above 100 kW 	

56. 	IEEE 1851 [54 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1851
2012.06.08 	Design Criteria of Integrated Sensor-Based Test Applications for Household Appliances - IEEE Computer Society 	

57. 	IEEE 1149.8.1 [95 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1149.8.1
2012.06.08 	Boundary-Scan-Based Stimulus of Interconnections to Passive and/or Active Components - IEEE Computer Society 	

58. 	IEEE 2200 [196 Page(s)] 	IEEE 2200
2012.06.08 	Protocol for Stream Management in Media Client Devices - IEEE Computer Society 	

59. 	IEEE 11073-10103 [127 Page(s)] 	IEEE 11073-10103
2012.05.14 	Health informatics-Point-of-care medical device communication Part 10103: Nomenclature-Implantable device, cardiac 	

60. 	IEEE C135.64 [18 Page(s)] 	IEEE C135.64
2012.05.14 	Guide for Slip and Pull-Out Strength Testing of Bolted Dead End Strain Clamps 	

61. 	IEEE C37.13A [14 Page(s)] 	IEEE C37.13A
2012.05.14 	Low-Voltage AC Power Circuit Breakers Used in Enclosures Amendment 1: Increase of Voltages to 1000 V AC and Below 	

62. 	IEEE 2010 [35 Page(s)] 	IEEE 2010
2012.05.14 	Recommended Practice for Neurofeedback Systems 	

63. 	IEEE 1377 [576 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1377
2012.05.14 	Utility Industry Metering Communication Protocol Application Layer (End Device Data Tables) 	

64. 	IEEE 11073-00103 [80 Page(s)] 	IEEE 11073-00103
2012.05.14 	Health informatics-Personal health device communication Part 00103: Overview 	

65. 	IEEE NESCIR568 [1 Page(s)] 	IEEE NESCIR568
2012.05.03 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

66. 	IEEE C57.131 [73 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.131
2012.03.29 	Requirements for Tap Changers 	

67. 	IEEE 802.11AE [52 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.11AE
2012.03.29 	Information technology-Telecommunications and information exchange between systems Local and metropolitan area networks-Specific requirements Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications Amendment 1: Prioritization of Management Frames - IEEE Computer Society 	

68. 	IEEE 802.11AA [162 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.11AA
2012.03.29 	Information technologyTelecommunications and information exchange between systems Local and metropolitan area networksSpecific requirements Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications Amendment 2: MAC Enhancements for Robust Audio Video Streaming - IEEE Computer Society 	

69. 	IEEE 1491 [50 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1491
2012.03.29 	Guide for Selection and Use of Battery Monitoring Equipment in Stationary Applications 	

70. 	IEEE 802.15.4G [252 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.15.4G
2012.03.29 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 15.4: Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks (LR-WPANs) Amendment 3: Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications for Low-Data-Rate, Wireless, Smart Metering Utility Networks - IEEE Computer Society 	

71. 	IEEE 45.7 [34 Page(s)] 	IEEE 45.7
2012.03.29 	Recommended Practice for Electrical Installations on Shipboard-AC Switchboards 	

72. 	IEEE 269A [33 Page(s)] 	IEEE 269A
2012.03.29 	Methods for Measuring Transmission Performance of Analog and Digital Telephone Sets, Handsets, and Headsets Amendment 1 	

73. 	IEEE 367 [168 Page(s)] 	IEEE 367
2012.03.29 	Recommended Practice for Determining the Electric Power Station Ground Potential Rise and Induced Voltage from a Power Fault 	

74. 	IEEE 400 [54 Page(s)] 	IEEE 400
2012.03.29 	Guide for Field Testing and Evaluation of the Insulation of Shielded Power Cable Systems Rated 5 kV and Above 	

75. 	IEEE 1718 [35 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1718
2012.03.29 	Guide for Temperature Monitoring of Cable Systems 	

76. 	IEEE 1310 [30 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1310
2012.03.29 	Recommended Practice for Thermal Cycle Testing of Form-Wound Stator Bars and Coils for Large Rotating Machines 	

77. 	IEEE 1095 [52 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1095
2012.03.29 	Guide for the Installation of Vertical Generators and Generator/Motors for Hydroelectric Applications 	

78. 	IEEE 404 [46 Page(s)] 	IEEE 404
2012.03.29 	Extruded and Laminated Dielectric Shielded Cable Joints Rated 2.5 kV to 500 kV 	

79. 	IEEE 802.21B [40 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.21B
2012.03.29 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 21: Media Independent Handover Services Amendment 2: Extension for Supporting Handovers with Downlink Only Technologies - IEEE Computer Society 	

80. 	IEEE 1409 [90 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1409
2012.03.29 	Guide for Application of Power Electronics for Power Quality Improvement on Distribution Systems Rated 1 kV Through 38 kV 	

81. 	IEEE 1012 [223 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1012
2012.03.29 	System and Software Verification and Validation - IEEE Computer Society 	

82. 	IEEE 24748-3 [130 Page(s)] 	IEEE 24748-3
2012.03.29 	Guide-Adoption of ISO/IEC TR 24748-3:2011 Systems and Software Engineering-Life Cycle Management-Part 3: Guide to the Application of ISO/IEC 12207 (Software Life Cycle Processes) - IEEE Computer Society 	

83. 	IEEE 24748-2 [96 Page(s)] 	IEEE 24748-2
2012.03.29 	Guide-Adoption of ISO/IEC TR 24748-2:2011 Systems and Software Engineering-Life Cycle Management-Part 2: Guide to the Application of ISO/IEC 15288 (System Life Cycle Processes) - IEEE Computer Society 	

84. 	IEEE 1703 [239 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1703
2012.03.29 	Local Area Network/Wide Area Network (LAN/WAN) Node Communication Protocol to Complement the Utility Industry End Device Data Tables 	

85. 	IEEE 1484.13.1 [148 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1484.13.1
2012.03.29 	Learning Technology-Conceptual Model for Resource Aggregation for Learning, Education, and Training - IEEE Computer Society 	

86. 	IEEE 24774 [34 Page(s)] 	IEEE 24774
2012.03.29 	Guide-Adoption of ISO/IEC TR 24774:2010 Systems and Software Engineering-Life Cycle Management-Guidelines for Process Description - IEEE Computer Society 	

87. 	IEEE 802.21A [92 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.21A
2012.03.29 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 21: Media Independent Handover Services Amendment 1: Security Extensions to Media Independent Handover Services and Protocol - IEEE Computer Society 	

88. 	IEEE NESCIR566 [3 Page(s)] 	IEEE NESCIR566
2012.03.26 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

89. 	IEEE 1366 [43 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1366
2012.03.14 	Guide for Electric Power Distribution Reliability Indices 	

90. 	IEEE 802.11 [2793 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.11
2012.02.06 	Information technology-Telecommunications and information exchange between systems Local and metropolitan area networks-Specific requirements Part 11: Wireless LAN Medium Access Control (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY) Specifications - IEEE Computer Society 	

91. 	IEEE C2 ERTA [7 Page(s)] 	IEEE C2 ERTA
2012.02.06 	National Electrical Safety Code 	

92. 	IEEE 3007.3 [82 Page(s)] 	IEEE 3007.3
2012.02.06 	Recommended Practice for Electrical Safety in Industrial and Commercial Power Systems - IEEE Yellow Book 	

93. 	IEEE 828 [71 Page(s)] 	IEEE 828
2012.02.06 	Configuration Management in Systems and Software Engineering - IEEE Computer Society 	

94. 	IEEE 802.15.4F [72 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.15.4F
2012.02.06 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 15.4: Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks (LR-WPANs) Amendment 2: Active Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) System Physical Layer (PHY) - IEEE Computer Society 	

95. 	IEEE 1591.1 [54 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1591.1
2012.02.06 	Testing and Performance of Hardware for Optical Ground Wire (OPGW) 	

96. 	IEEE 802.15.6 [271 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.15.6
2012.02.06 	Local and metropolitan area networks - Part 15.6: Wireless Body Area Networks - IEEE Computer Society 	

97. 	IEEE 1717 [30 Page(s)] 	IEEE 1717
2012.02.06 	Testing Circuit Integrity Cables Using a Hydrocarbon Pool Fire Test Protocol 	

98. 	IEEE 338 [72 Page(s)] 	IEEE 338
2012.02.06 	Criteria for the Periodic Surveillance Testing of Nuclear Power Generating Station Safety Systems 	

99. 	IEEE 802.15.4E [225 Page(s)] 	IEEE 802.15.4E
2012.02.06 	Local and metropolitan area networks-Part 15.4: Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks (LR-WPANs) Amendment 1: MAC sublayer - IEEE Computer Society 	

100. 	IEEE C57.12.10 ERTA [2 Page(s)] 	IEEE C57.12.10 ERTA
2012.01.24 	Errata to IEEE Standard Requirements for Liquid-Immersed Power Transformers 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## abdou2403

*Useful and simple application to create georeferenced satellite images, but it is demo version, you can't capture more than 5 georeferenced images,

could anyone make med.  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE  PLEASE 

http://www.shape2earthengine.com/apps/shape2earthglobe-GEv7.0.3.8542_setup.exe*

----------


## Juan Sebastian

Derek1, Good work, Excellent post. And anyone have the DMS (Decision management system) software for share?. Greetings!

----------


## bendorf

Yes good software for sys managment

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have Kappa Ecrin v4.3.03a and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## petroshah

Just want say you you are a theif and copy paste here my list for year 2008



mishnasamet dar vagheh kole adamha mishnasanet kheili harfast poshteh saret :-)

khosh bashiSee More: most Popular petroleum software

----------


## bendorf

thanks

----------


## seel_20

Hi Guys
I have fracpropt 2011 without med.... Cna someone help me
Thansks

----------


## coby

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## corex

Hello everybody, I have a big collection of new softs, contact me and tell what you need if you are interested to exchange our materials. my Address: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

